# 46 and 2's Build



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

My name is Matt and I just bought my '01 225q TT. I have been around the tex since '05. I have been a long time Corrado owner. Through some major life changes a few years back I have parted ways and desires for anything Corrado... 

I have been in love with the TT since they were first made, and now extremely happy to finally have one. It is bone stock, with 100k on the clock. I am starting to gather parts for a motor build first, then move on the suspension and wheels. I have plenty experience with building cars, but zero with working with this type of factory engine management. The plan is to builld BT setup, and will definitely need some guidance with management. 

I have been reading is this forum for a while now, and have to say there are some beautiful cars floating around. I look forward to being a part of this "community". :beer:

He it is, nothing too special to look at..yet.


























Better pictures to come.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice man, congrats on the car and welcome.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome Tool. :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome to the family Matt :beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:thumbup: can't wait to see what ya have up your sleeve for it!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Cool you finally got one. :thumbup:

You're gonna love this forum...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Widebody garage art? 


Congrats on the new car Matt!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Widebody garage art?
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new car Matt!



Oh boy, Kyle your now attending the TT forum....let the insanity ensue :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Oh boy, Kyle your now attending the TT forum....let the insanity ensue :laugh:


:laugh::laugh:

Just stopping in to say congrats to Matt on the new car and keep an eye on the build. Maybe I will drive down and take a few good pics of the car for him :thumbup:



I don't need a hairdresser's car to make me cool like you guys


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Just stopping in to say congrats to Matt on the new car and keep an eye on the build. Maybe I will drive down and take a few good pics of the car for him :thumbup:
> 
> ...


HAHA, they are the stepping stone into the 996TT world, open the wallet....Of course I did find out that a 996TT coolant overflow tank is over 1k.... thank God TT's are cheap for daily use.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome! I think you will be a great addition to the limited fabrication knowledge base on this board! I am hoping to see some real "out of the box" projects that this forum desperately need. I saw your motor plans on the 1.8t technical :thumbup: and would love to see you go with your original plan to MS the TT :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome guys. :beer: 

I will take you up on the offer Kyle. We are past due to hangout anyway. I have some plans for it in the next month or two that should be nice picture worthy. 

I still can't wait for SpoonFeds TT line of parts James. I still haven't seen many pics of yours yet. Do you have any posted around here?

It would be amazing to figure out how to get my block to work out. MS would be nice to setup as well. It definitely would give me a jump start to saving for airride.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A few pics of the spoiler and black rings. 














































Close up of the spoilers fit.  




























Nasty habit, but for size comparison. I don't smoke in the car btw...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe James should make a rear spoiler in one piece


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn.. thats almost a 1/8 inch gap.....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> Damn.. thats almost a 1/8 inch gap.....


 :what:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Audiguy84 said:


> Damn.. thats almost a 1/8 inch gap.....


 Yep. I am completely unhappy with it. I am going to be buying some resin for other carbon projects for the car, and will most likely fix that piece of junk too.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Who makes that wing extension? Personally I think a whole new wing in CF would be the better way of doing it. Making an extension like that and getting it to look good and fit perfect is a nightmare. 

So far the only part I have that fits the TT is the Cupra R lip in carbon. I'm working on a rear valance in carbon that is based off the 3.2 valance, should be ready later this month. Just started on new gauge face design that is like the R8. But I'm only a paid advertiser on the Corrado forum so shhhh....


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I will have to keep an eye out for the gauge faces. I have plans to modify and wrap my exhaust panel myself. That seat lip is pretty amazing! I do want one, but just can't afford it at the moment, plus without being lowered it will look a little funny. 

I am not sure why you would say the spoiler extension would be so hard. It seems that you would wax the existing spoiler, then gelcoat and glass it, the same with an existing well fit spoiler extension. The negative mould of the factory spoiler would be used to make a positive. That mould would be trimmed to work as the parts mounting surface, while the negative of the extension will flange to it to make the rest of the extension. You would have to lay up two separate moulds then once cured, finish off the part with epoxy and bolting the moulds together at their flanges. It may prove to be time consuming due to the three step process, but if planned right, and well braced moulds , I would think the part would fit properly. Of course draft angles and weave pattern should be considered, but that is really the case with most parts/moulds anyway. The one piece design isn't a bad idea, but due to the lack of factory paint contrast, it may not appeal to a large crowd.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

To me from a distance the extension looks very thrown on compared to a full wing. Like an afterthought. 

Whats the plans for this thing?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

First on the list, other than minor cosmetics, will be a new motor. The plan is to setup the built bottom end from the Corrado with an AEB head, then a bigger turbo. Once the motor is taken care of, I am going to start saving for air ride. I figure with the unfriendly roads around here, and my laziness, air is the best option for me. Once the suspension is done, I will start saving for, most likely CCW's. They are well priced and look decent. 

The bottom end is ready, just waiting to get the head rebuilt. I want to clean up the castings on the ports before that happens. By the end of the month it should be at the machine shop. That leaves me with needing the manifold, turbo, and injectors. For the intake, I am looking for some room temp curing high temp resin. You know where I am going with that. I have been able to think about a better plan to make it happen smoothly. I have an AEB manifold waiting to be cut into in the garage. I think things should start falling together pretty quickly. 

Next up will be a new grill and some leds under the hood, for engine bay lighting. I need to find out from James which resin he uses on his parts. I don't want my hard work to yellow.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

A full CF wing could be painted to look like the stock wing with just that extension left in bare CF. It would come out much cleaner than an extension any day. 

For all of the work involved with making just the extension its not much more to make a full wing. Cost wise it would cost the same. The mold would be similar just bigger. It would also eliminate any issues with fitment. I can guarantee it would come out a lot better as a whole wing.

Is that part from OSIR? They tend to have problems with their gel coats not holding up over time. They don't seem to bother using UV protection. We use a diluted UV protection in our gel coat because at full strength it leaves a milky clear finish. 

I want to make a full CF wing but I want to increase the angle it sits at so its a little more aggressive looking. Hopefully this summer that will happen.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Let me know how the progress with that goes. I will buy one as soon as you have it ready. It is just a cheap Chinese one.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> First on the list, other than minor cosmetics, will be a new motor. The plan is to setup the built bottom end from the Corrado with an AEB head, then a bigger turbo. Once the motor is taken care of, I am going to start saving for air ride. I figure with the unfriendly roads around here, and my laziness, air is the best option for me. Once the suspension is done, I will start saving for, most likely CCW's. They are well priced and look decent.
> 
> The bottom end is ready, just waiting to get the head rebuilt. I want to clean up the castings on the ports before that happens. By the end of the month it should be at the machine shop. That leaves me with needing the manifold, turbo, and injectors. For the intake, I am looking for some room temp curing high temp resin. You know where I am going with that. I have been able to think about a better plan to make it happen smoothly. I have an AEB manifold waiting to be cut into in the garage. I think things should start falling together pretty quickly.
> 
> Next up will be a new grill and some leds under the hood, for engine bay lighting. I need to find out from James which resin he uses on his parts. I don't want my hard work to yellow.


 Should come out well. Different pistons than what was in the corrado? Similar exhaust manifold?

I have lots of info if you need it regarding that block/head combo. Do you still have the plenum you started on?

Can't wait to see this come together. opcorn:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Same pistons. I need to check the clearances with clay, but they should work out fine. If you have any links, I would like to read as much as possible about thee motor setup. No, I am going to build a one piece plenum mould. 


When are you going to get back to the Corrado. I'm sure your sponsor is going to require you to work on it.:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Same pistons. I need to check the clearances with clay, but they should work out fine. If you have any links, I would like to read as much as possible about thee motor setup. No, I am going to build a one piece plenum mould.
> 
> 
> When are you going to get back to the Corrado. I'm sure your sponsor is going to require you to work on it.:laugh:


 You might have an issue with clearance on the 3rd intake valve. I will send you a bunch of info I gathered in a PM. :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I believe minimum is .060. The pistons are high compression aba's. They have a raised portion on the front and rear of the top. It shouldn't be a problem to machine a relief in them. I am looking for a good set of hd springs. I will definitely like to eliminate some valve flat, as well as be able to rev higher.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I believe minimum is .060. The pistons are high compression aba's. They have a raised portion on the front and rear of the top. It shouldn't be a problem to machine a relief in them. I am looking for a good set of hd springs. I will definitely like to eliminate some valve flat, as well as be able to rev higher.


 integratedengineering for springs and retainers... Grab your bucket of vasaline before you see the price.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

No joke! That's why I am still look for a decent set. I would like to be able to hit 8k safely regularly. Not that I actually would, but it is all that its necessary. 8500-9 occasionally would be cool too.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> No joke! That's why I am still look for a decent set. I would like to be able to hit 8k safely regularly. Not that I actually would, but it is all that its necessary. 8500-9 occasionally would be cool too.


 Solid lifter conversion :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Had some time after work to get some proper pictures. Still not too much to look at, but enjoy. :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

New grill and black rings to match the rear.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking good man :thumbup: do you have a link where you got your black rings for the rear by chance?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks.:beer: Id give you a link, but it switches to the mobile site. I got it off of Ebay. Just searched black TT emblem. It cost 14 shipped, and got here is a day or two.:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Good lookin :beer: i suppose this is the one you got? http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-TRUNK-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a732fed27&vxp=mtr


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep:thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

nice.. looking to get the same grill but with no emblem. 

now it looks like you have to paint the lowers to match the new grill.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Definitely do. I am pulling the bumper off to work on the headlights next weekend, so I plan to spray them while I'm at it.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

pulling the lower grills off is as simple as going out and pulling on them.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Underhood led lighting install...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I give you mad props for the layout of it. functional aswell :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks.:beer: Right as I was soldering the last two wires it start to get dark on me...kind of ironic. lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

So I pulled the headlights to get rid of the reflectors and hook up some led's. I figured I would do something a little different, so I decided to wrap the housings in carbon. I am not 100% satisfied with how they came out, but it's too late to turn back now. 





































They are a far too complex shape to pull off a good wrap, atleast with my skills. I wish they would have come out better, but I will have to accept what I got... I would really like to pick up another set of the housing, a see if a pro could pull it off for me. Anyone know of a place to buy new one's, or if that just a classified's kind of item?


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

Great thread!!:beer: looking forward to see your build in and runing


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks. :beer: I am trying to make things happen. I am really wanting to see it lowered, so I can get so wheels. I will probably put the rest of the motor on hold till the winter, so I can save for air ride.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

classified/ebay my friend is the really only place you'll find them.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I still haven't seen them in the day light, but I have a second st of housings on the way. 

I finally got them back together and bumper on. So here are the pics... 



















Yellow reflectors... 










Also painted the lower grills satin black to match the grill better than the old beat plastic. I did notice that the bumper its cracked on both sides as it transitions into the side grill openings. Its not really noticeable unless you really look for it, but now it will probably bug me until something is done about it. I guess a 3.2 bumper is on the list. Its the dealer the only place to find one, other than getting really lucky with a used one?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

your headlight idea is great. Maybe you shouldn't use real carbon, but fake carbon such as wrapping. 

nice updates :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I considered that to begin with, but decided on the real stuff. I may give it a shot. Thanks. :beer: 


Day light pictures of the carbon. Looks a bit better than I thought. 



















That's the best I have so far.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That carbon looks cool. Also I like the under hood light. That would be so useful


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats not bad man! What's next?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: Thanks fellas. 

Due to the spare headlight purchase, I am a little set back with my airride savings. I need to stay focused on that. I keep getting tempted by coilovers, but have to resist. Im want wheels now! I don't have anything on the list quite yet. Im sure I will dream of something to do though.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I pulled my spoiler add on off about two weeks ago. I was tired of having to push it back on everytime I walked around the back of my car, due to its terrible fit. I spent about two hours dremeling away at it the first round of fitting it. It was still pretty awful. I was bored and decided to break out the dremel again. After about an hour and a half, it now fits decent...










This was the fit before.










and the material removed




















I guess trying to save a buck turns out to be a pita sometimes. Crazy how much they charge for this thing with such poor fitment.


----------



## gregochan (Sep 25, 2011)

love the idea of the underhood LED, nice touch! :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

MUCH better, how comfortable are you on glueing the spoiler on?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would glue it on, but I want to make sure the resin does yellow first, and I want to pull it of when I paint the car down the road


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the hood LEDs. I wouldn't use them much, but they'd come in handy if I wanted to change spark plugs at night :thumbup:



Your headlights..... they look damn good in the carbon fiber. Excellent idea:beer:

As for the LEDs: are those your turn signals or do they stay on when you roll your lights on? If they're not your turn signals, where are your new turn signals?
(I had the idea of doing the same thing with the LEDs and then using circle LEDs around the highbeams to blink as turn signals)


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks:beer:

I just have the leds wired to the parking lights for now. I was in a rush to get it all back together, so I didn't have a chance to set them up to blink too. I think a "normal closed" relay may be the answer to getting them to blink. I am not positive that it will work how I am imagining, so I will have to think about it more. I am going to wrap the new light housings that I bought. This time take more time on them, and use different resin. I won't need to spray clear paint on them, so they should turn out better. Once I redo the ones that are pictured, they may go up for sale. :thumbup:

I think I may wrap the rain tray cover next. It should be a nice subtle touch.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got a boost gauge in the mail today. I have some flat panel carbon fiber, so I am gong to try to make my own vent mounting ring. If it doesn't work out I will just buy the mod shack one.










Also got the spare set of headlights in. This time I can take me sweet time wrapping them. I also don't care much for the output of the led's, so I am going to build a reflector housing out of some 1/8" acrylic mirror.










Also got some motivation to get it lowered and find a set of wheels...


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

You know as bad as the CF spoiler add-on didn't fit before, you've made it work better. Is it weird that I want it, even though the fitment is ****? haha


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A little weird that you would choose the headache, maybe you can justify it by saving a few dollars. Since dealing with it, I would probably just choose a prper fitting one if I were to do it again...


I felt like getting something done, so I worked on the vent gauge mounting ring.

Started with...










Took some precise measurements...










Used the dremel to cut along the lines...










Fits nice and snug around the gauge...










Fits nice and snugin the inner vent ring...










With the aluminum rings on it. I like how I can adjust the depth of the gauge within the vent. I think I like it a little futher in, rather than flush.



















Iam waiting on a package before I install it in the car. Should add a bit more of a personal touch, plus fit the over all color scheme a little more.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2;77280914
Also got some motivation to get it lowered and find a set of wheels...
[IMG said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/rdsfsu2004/2012-05-07_18-24-42_81.jpg[/IMG]


:thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

I was wondering if you had that paint still.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah buddy. I have to see it on something I own. I have decided I will go the cheap route with coilovers for now. I want to get some wheels on it so I can spray it. I am hoping by July or so it will get sprayed. 

Curious about opinions on wheel color. Will gold work?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Yeah buddy. I have to see it on something I own. I have decided I will go the cheap route with coilovers for now. I want to get some wheels on it so I can spray it. I am hoping by July or so it will get sprayed.
> 
> Curious about opinions on wheel color. Will gold work?


Never been a fan of gold wheels. What did you have in mind for a set of wheels anyways?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a couple sets in mind, also will cheap out on the first round. I will make up for it later, I promise.  

The first choice...










I think they're decent, but the available et is a little weak.

Second set...











Cheap wheels are not really doing it for me, so its hard to find a set to go with. I will definitely save for something high end once the motor is done. That is going to be my winter project, so next tax return will be a jump start to a wheel fund.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I really like that first wheel. looks 3 pcs, whats the ET choises?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I do believe that will be what I choose. They only offer them in 18x8 et 30. They do have two different versions. They call one "mass lip", which is pictured. The other had a smaller lip, but the same specs, meant for those who want the staggered look. I would run the bigger lip all around. I think you would need 15mm spacers up front and 20-25 in the rear to fill out the arches. I wish they offered aleast 9" wide versions. They don't cost much, so I can't complain much either.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I do believe that will be what I choose. They only offer them in 18x8 et 30. They do have two different versions. They call one "mass lip", which is pictured. The other had a smaller lip, but the same specs, meant for those who want the staggered look. I would run the bigger lip all around. I think you would need 15mm spacers up front and 20-25 in the rear to fill out the arches. I wish they offered aleast 9" wide versions. They don't cost much, so I can't complain much either.


Pretty mild fitment on both of those wheels.

I like the first one, reminds me alot of SSR supermesh wheels, Probably look decent on a TT but might be a bit dated for it.

Just whatever you do... dont put on a set of rotiforms.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

They are a knock off of the super mesh. I haven't seem a TT with them yet, so we will have to wait to see how they look. No rotiform for me. I don't care much fort that company, besides that I only like one st of their wheels any way. I would love to get a set of VIP modular VX110's.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Thats not bad man! What's next?


this ^^^.

cheers


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks :beer:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

YA I like the super concave BLQ wheels but then i talked to a guy that bought their 3 pcs forged wheels and he had such lovelythings to say about them, like sh*tty chinese barrels to the long build time to them no warranting the barrels... yadda yadda yadda. I think I'm just going to stay clear of them.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have definitely heard zero good about them, and their crazy priced wheels. :screwy:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Iam waiting on a package before I install it in the car. Should add a bit more of a personal touch, plus fit the over all color scheme a little more.


LOOKS good, i actually started doing this, this past weekend . but i got the schwing ring and a dif gauge. i agree with you about having it in the vent more, apose to flush. i found that out too. 











what kind of wheels are these ?


dont feel bad about cheap rims . they will be fun and make a huge difference to the look.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> YA I like the super concave BLQ wheels but then i talked to a guy that bought their 3 pcs forged wheels and he had such lovelythings to say about them, like sh*tty chinese barrels to the long build time to them no warranting the barrels... yadda yadda yadda. I think I'm just going to stay clear of them.


i never knew this ! .... love the internet. i will be avoiding their products. thanks !
dont you just love how you can p!ss off one customer and then you lose 1000.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

They are Klutch sl14's they have a pretty good size selection, and go for a round $1000 a set. :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

bigblacktitty said:


> i never knew this ! .... love the internet. I will be avoiding their products. Thanks !
> Dont you just love how you can p!ss off one customer and then you lose 1000.
> 
> :d


ya he told me that the wheels were $5,900 and now they want $2,500 for new barrels... He's super pissed


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Audiguy84 said:


> ya he told me that the wheels were $5,900 and now they want $2,500 for new barrels... He's super pissed


HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> They are Klutch sl14's they have a pretty good size selection, and go for a round $1000 a set. :thumbup:


For that kind of price range I would just start looking for something OG and baller that needs to be refinished.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

http://www.powerwheelspro.com/shop/...age=2&osCsid=5feb2011610b737915411a6d631b44eb

Personally, if I were to go with knock-offs, I'd go here. ^^^^. No mesh knock-offs, but " Audi" style knock-offs at decent prices. Like these Nuvolari knockoffs. 











Just a thought.

cheers.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

oh 42! I cant wait till the widening starts on this! Then to coat is all in that Gray Berra is gonna look sooo damn good. I think a gold wheel would look good with that paint color mainly because there is gold in that Lambo paint.:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It is in desperate need of lowering. Hopefully I will be ordering coilovers Friday.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> ya he told me that the wheels were $5,900 and now they want $2,500 for new barrels... He's super pissed


just saw this .... 

holy crap, thats BS. id be making them replace them for free. well i will never be dealing with them. ever. 

oh and funny enough i was just talking to a friend that was interested. told him to pass.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You cut up the rain tray to make that? :facepalm:

I better stay out of this thread....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> You cut up *two corrados* to make that? :facepalm:
> 
> I better stay out of this thread....


FTFY


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The grille looks great- different but still OEM+ :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

dogger said:


> You cut up the rain tray to make that? :facepalm:
> 
> I better stay out of this thread....



It was the broken one you sent me. Don't be so dramatic...

Corrado's are only good for making sure your cutting tools still work...


Thanks Doug. I really like it. It gives a little depth to the front bumper.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I knew it was from the damaged one. Just busting your balls. 

Seriously though I expected a little more creativity from you. So far this is all just standard stuff just about everyone does on here lately. Come on 42


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Corrado's are only good for making sure your cutting tools still work...


They are fun to cut up! Even more fun is making people cry by posting pictures of cutting one up :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

dogger said:


> Seriously though I expected a little more creativity from you. So far this is all just standard stuff just about everyone does on here lately. Come on 42


 
The TT is harder to mod uniquely than a Corrado. There is plenty improvements to be made to a C. Plus I had been staring at then for nearly ten years. I don't think I have done to bad for only having the car for a little over a month and a half. I have a few ideas that I will have to wait on until I am nearly ready to paint it. Don't worry I will come up with stuff that will set it apart from others. 

Another typical mod will be next though... The more I think about coilovers the more I hate the idea. Airride is the only way to go for me. Cheap wheels haven't been sitting too well with me either. I don't think I can bring myself to settle with off the shelf widths and offsets. Ccw's will be my choice, if I can't hold out for something better.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got the bags in. The autopilot v2 will be here next month.










I also got some hail damage from last nights storm. I hope it turns out to be a good thing. It isn't too bad, but might be worth some money.

I believe I have settled on a set of these. They are BC forged bs02's. They sure do look a lot like Rotiform blq's. The differences are, they are only two piece, well priced, and not Rotiform...










Due to the hail, I will most likely need the old girl to be painted. The best part of that is I have some amazing paint to spray on it. Now I need to decide if I want to squeeze 10's up front and 11's in the back. Now would be the time to figure out a plan to widen the fenders. The wheels will have to be 19's, since they don't offer 18's wider than 9.5". 

Pulling the fenders and losing the line would be fairly simple. I don't know if I like the look though. Keeping the line will be a bit more challenging, but most likely worth the trouble. P A I N did his, but his pictures left out quite a few steps. The best I could come up with is, that he had to use a fair amount of filler to recreate the vertical surface. There are a few pictures of pulled fenders without the vertical, but not enough to convince me that it looks good enough. I would like to hear everyone's thoughts on modding the fenders.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice, I'm looking into air ride as well but am having a hard time convincing myself of the 3K price tag that goes along with it.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I was having a hard time as well. I kept thinking about not wanting to adjust coilovers, how they wouldn't ride well when slammed, and struggling to get around town because I'm too low. I bought the parts separate so I didn't have to have all the cash at one time. The price is no different, other than separate shipping cost. I was able to get the front struts on sale, so saved $200. I should have the money for the management the second week of next month, so hopefully they will run a sale on the one I want. That will end up saving me more than any deal they have had on a full kit purchased at once. I just know it will be worth out on the end.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

imo, I wouldn't go with 10's all around or 10s front and 11s rear..... to me, it would ruin the lines of the TT to make the fenders work with that wide of wheel..... 

I do like the wheels you picked and the air ride of course!!! If it were me, 18x9.5 all around:thumbup::thumbup:

if you need any questions answered on the air ride feel free to hit me up!:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> A full CF wing could be painted to look like the stock wing with just that extension left in bare CF. It would come out much cleaner than an extension any day.
> For all of the work involved with making just the extension its not much more to make a full wing. Cost wise it would cost the same. The mold would be similar just bigger. It would also eliminate any issues with fitment. I can guarantee it would come out a lot better as a whole wing.
> Is that part from OSIR? They tend to have problems with their gel coats not holding up over time. They don't seem to bother using UV protection. We use a diluted UV protection in our gel coat because at full strength it leaves a milky clear finish.
> I want to make a full CF wing but I want to increase the angle it sits at so its a little more aggressive looking. Hopefully this summer that will happen.


I've been thinking about a full CF (with the 3.2 extension) ever since I saw 1 floating around here in the classifieds. It's the only one I've ever seen. If you want a more aggressive look check out the Hofele. I think Ben has one.












Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks.:beer: Id give you a link, but it switches to the mobile site. I got it off of Ebay. Just searched black TT emblem. It cost 14 shipped, and got here is a day or two.:thumbup:


I saw some CF rings also.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I just ordered a "wheelrite" measuring tool. It will give me the measurements for a perfect fit, without have to do any guessing. I am really torn with the fenders. I want to make the best of a custom wheel set, and also want a factory clean look. 

I am new to air ride, but I am assuming that you can't have much or any wheel poke, since when you air out the wheels will tuck. With poke you would end up sitting on the fenders, right? If that's the case, you have to run a less aggressive fitment. 

I will take you up on the install advice. I am still a little confused about what needs to happen with the rear, cutting/drilling wise.

This one has the vertical line pulled, and does look pretty good, but I am not quite sure if the look is for me.









This one has pulled the vertical, but didn't do anything to the bumper, other than smooth the line out. To me it looks bad. 









The best I have seen, P A I N's car. He has a few progress steps posted. I can only come up with it having a good amount of filler on it. I guess would be ok, if you used "all metal" to do the majoriy of filling. This would be my preferred look.









Next is the ABT kit. I think it was a good attempted, but I have a handful of dislikes. The side skits look bad, too much of an add on look. The fenders also don't have the same contour as from the factory, which is to be expected if not done a certain way. The wheel opening stays the same height, which causes the downslope of the fender to be at a different grade than originally.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

go 18x9.5 all round. it will perfect. 

give er some poke. and have the rear fenders sit on the tires .. if you do it right it will look good

i hate 19s on tt's , looks too try hard. dont roll or cut the fenders either looks too hacked. just find the right wheels to work with dont like the bc wheels though. sorry .

like everything else though, keep it coming. !


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

P.s. Good luck if you even wanted that abt kit, rarest aftermarket part made for the tt


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah, noticed that while I was searching. I would rather do the metal work myself anyway. I talked with BC forged, and they offered me a descent discount for being the first TT to have those wheels, and giving them some exposure. I haven't ordered them yet, but I offered them more exposure than they asked for, inturn they give me a "sponsorship" deal on them. I am waiting on their response. Hopefully they will agree to something.

Somewhat bad news, there is a slight possibility that the hail damage might be bad enough to total it... I meet with the insurance company on Thursday. I work with some former body repair guys, and they think it might cost to much in relation to the cars value. I am planning to fix it myself, but that should majorly suck it they don't want to pay. I personally don't find it to be too bad. I wouldn't want to leave it without repairing it, but I wouldn't believe its worth totaling the car. Do insurance companies always give you an option to buy it back?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Somewhat bad news, there is a slight possibility that the hail damage might be bad enough to total it... I meet with the insurance company on Thursday. I work with some former body repair guys, and they think it might cost to much in relation to the cars value. I am planning to fix it myself, but that should majorly suck it they don't want to pay. I personally don't find it to be too bad. I wouldn't want to leave it without repairing it, but I wouldn't believe its worth totaling the car. Do insurance companies always give you an option to buy it back?


Yep they have to give you that option. And you may want to look around for similar condition/mileage TT's to see what they are actually selling for instead of what the insurance says blue book is. Never settle for less than it would take to completely replace the car with the same car. :thumbup:

If it is totaled and you buy it back it will be a salvage title at that point. ****ty considering it was only hail damage that caused that.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It looks like industry standard for totaling is, 70% of the vehicles value in repair cost. According to NADA the value before the damage should be somewhere between 9-11k. It was a very clean car. Pointy a couple scratches and the interrupter is in great shape. I would find it hard to believe the damage would cost over 5k to repair. That would be closer to the 70% mark even if the claim it is worth less than 9k. My guess is there is probably 3-3500 dollars in repairs needed. I hope that's the way they see it. I do have gap coverage, so the main problem will be a salvage title, if it goes that way.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> It looks like industry standard for totaling is, 70% of the vehicles value in repair cost. According to NADA the value before the damage should be somewhere between 9-11k. It was a very clean car. Pointy a couple scratches and the interrupter is in great shape. I would find it hard to believe the damage would cost over 5k to repair. That would be closer to the 70% mark even if the claim it is worth less than 9k. My guess is there is probably 3-3500 dollars in repairs needed. I hope that's the way they see it. I do have gap coverage, so the main problem will be a salvage title, if it goes that way.


Argue with them if they try to total it to keep it from being a salvage title.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

replying because of OP's user name, that has to be a TOOL reference. if so SWEET


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

i just recently had some stuff done through insuracne and my body guy im close with wrote it for well voer wut it would cost to try and make me some money, in the end he wrote it for $4200 to fix and the insurance company wrote the check no problem, didnt even mention "totaling" the car 
btw its a 2001 roadster with 93k miles on it


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That's good to hear. Two more days till I find out. I am pretty anxious. 

Yeah, my name its after the Tool song, is my favorite.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

So its about time to place my wheel order. I am looking for opinions on a pretty small detail...

I have been pretty set on the BS02's since the hardware is hidden. The BS01's bolt show. Its a small detail, but I am now torn between the two.

01's










02's


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

BS02 :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya go with BS02


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I didn't want to run a typical "store bought" tank. I decided on three 5" round tanks. I original figured it would save me some room, but turns out that's not really going to happen...

Here is a look at the beginnings of the tank fab.

First found the center lines and measured the spacing of the ports.










Cut the holes.










Then just tacked the bungs in, because I don't have anything to save the threads at the moment. Welded the end caps.



















More to come soon. I am still waiting on fittings. They were said to be on back order till early this week. Other than the wait for them, I am all set to start bending the lines.


I can't decide on wheels for the life of me! I have been pretty set on the ones above until recently.:banghead:

Morio has the set that I have always wanted... Ccw are on nearly everything, but do look good. Any mid to high end suggestions are welcome. The main requirement is, they have to be made to my specs. Just waiting to send some money...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mounted the tanks...



















The brackets. Sill need to add one on the front side.











I also placed a wheel order this morning! 6-8 weeks, then I will have to see how much fender stretching will be needed. Should be fun.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

looking great!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

so what wheels did you end up with??:beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks!:beer: 

Vip Modular VX-110's. I figured if I wasn't cheaping out, I might as well spend some money. haha 18x10 et10 up front, and 18x10.5 et0 for the rear. I will get started on the fenders once I have the wheels. The goal is a factory clean look with the fenders. I have a pretty good plan for how to keep the body looking as oem as possible.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks!:beer:
> 
> Vip Modular VX-110's. I figured if I wasn't cheaping out, I might as well spend some money. haha 18x10 et10 up front, and 18x10.5 et0 for the rear. I will get started on the fenders once I have the wheels. The goal is a factory clean look with the fenders. I have a pretty good plan for how to keep the body looking as oem as possible.


NICE!!!!! Can't wait to see it completed!!:beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks!:beer:
> 
> Vip Modular VX-110's. I figured if I wasn't cheaping out, I might as well spend some money. haha 18x10 et10 up front, and 18x10.5 et0 for the rear. I will get started on the fenders once I have the wheels. The goal is a factory clean look with the fenders. I have a pretty good plan for how to keep the body looking as oem as possible.



You need these...a friend in the UK sent me this link for wide front fenders from germany.

http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/Kotfluegel-GT-vorne-AUDI-TT-8N::298.html

cheers


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Like the tank fab :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> You need these...a friend in the UK sent me this link for wide front fenders from germany.
> 
> http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/Kotfluegel-GT-vorne-AUDI-TT-8N::298.html
> 
> cheers


I thought about those fenders so I can go 10s in front.......:heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the notch info Morio.:beer:


I wish I could afford those. I will have to just cut and weld mine to cover like those would. Im no stranger to major fender work, so I don't believe it will be an issue. The wheels will have me tapped for a few months. haha


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

GOOGLED THOSE WHEELS.. VERY NICE, CLEAN, AND CLASSY LOOK TO THEM :thumbup:

NOW WHATS GOING ON WITH THE TANKS AND ALL THEM PORTS?.... I GUESS I NEED TO IMPROVE MY AIR RIDE KNOW-HOW.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Made some progress...

Finished the other link, and cut some wood to cover the sides.



















I don't care to hear a ton of noise, plus this acoustic foam looks pretty cool.

More work to be done, but...




























For some reason I can up short one fitting. So the water traps can't be plumed yet. I hope to start on the center section tomorrow. It will be a carbon piece, with a lexan window. My bulkhead fittings will run through it. Once that is in place, I can bend the other three lines. Then its time to pull it all out so I can get everything painted. A battery will sit between the compressors.

Other than the link lines, its been pretty fun so far


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

VERY NICE MAN - IMPRESSED WITH THE FOAM WORK, ALMOST LOOKS FACTORY :thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

The man's got skills.:thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

This is nice, i like your custom work. :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks guys.:beer:

I am working on the mould for the carbon cover for the center section. I should have it ready to lay the carbon by Wednesday. I am pretty excited to see how it turns out. I am ready to actually get the bags on! I can't wait to see the wheels too...


A lot more work needs to go into it, but this is what I have so far.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Now I am really anxious! 










And the BW arms...


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i like everything except the tanks. are they gonna be coated inside and out? i would have went with a tank that is certified and approved. they could potentially be bombs back there.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I live in a very dry climate, and have two water traps before the tanks, so there shouldn't be much moisture going into them. So they will not be coated on the inside. I will also have then pressure tested well above the psi I will run, so if they blow, that's when it will happen.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Getting closer to finishing the center piece of the floor. 

While you may just see a piece of blue foam...I see a piece of blue foam that I spent way too much time measuring, taping, and sanding. :laugh: 

This will be the mould for a carbon piece. I need to do a little more detailing, then it will be ready to go!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

looks good man!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I need to stop with the complex shapes and carbon...:banghead: 

Here is what I have so far. This is with only resin. I just put on the first round of gel coat, and with do the second one tomorrow.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I scrapped that thing^^^...

So, now I was finally able to make some progress.




























Tomorrow I will finish the wiring and get the false floor settled.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Very sharp. Totally interested to see how those wheels look on your car too :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks good man!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer::beer:

I can't wait to see them either! Should be finished within the next two weeks at most. This suspension install has been taking forever, but I would rather take my time and get things right. 

A couple day light shots...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nice man, like the controls set up, also whats the plan for the tanks and lines as far as finish?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Very nice man, like the controls set up, also whats the plan for the tanks and lines as far as finish?


LOL, Jim, that's an easy one: close the hatch.  just messin with ya. coming saturday?

bob


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think the controller placement is my favorite part too. I am very happy with how it turned out.

I am not 100% set on a finish yet. I have decided not to use the Reventon paint on the car, so I am thinking of something that will go with the new paint choice. I am nearly set on the Porsche GT3 RS grey/black paint. Red is their accent color choice, so I may end up using it to accent as well. If so, it will most likely be a wrinkle black and red accents. As for the lines themselves, I plan to just scotch brite then to a uniform sheen. I don't care much for the flashiness of anything polished, so I will definitely stay away from that.

This is the color.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

That, that, that ^^^^^, is f*@king hot! do it.

I will admit to being inspired by this: 










for this:










I'm happy.

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Both colours are amazing. a buddy of mine has the Reventon paint on his raddo (with orange accents)and it's so sick.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Anymore pics of the Corrado? I have never seen Reventon with a gloss clear. That its the reason I am not using it. I don't want to have a matte clear on a dd, but don't think it will look good enough glossy.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Loving that Porsche color. 

Anyone know the colors name?

Steve


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Which one? The one I an going to use is named grey black.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

The light gray is called "Sport Classic Grey". Not very much thought went into naming it, given the car is the "911 sport Classic." But, it is very similar to my Aviator Grey....maybe a shade or two lighter.

cheers.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I guess they let 5 year olds name both of these colors. haha


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Anymore pics of the Corrado? I have never seen Reventon with a gloss clear. That its the reason I am not using it. I don't want to have a matte clear on a dd, but don't think it will look good enough glossy.


Yup, got a bunch.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This is such an awesome colour. It totally changes depending on the lighting around it. Pics don't do it justice whatsoever.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice C! The body work is pretty amazing on that thing. Are you sure that is Reventon paint? It looks like a non-metallic.

I definitely think the Porsche color will suit me better. Thanks for posting those.:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pretty positive yeah. but I don't know the paint code offhand. And yeah the body work was incredible on that thing too. Shaved bay, pulled fenders, smoothed rockers and bumper etc.. Should be at H20 this year if he can find a trailer..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

want to be done with this...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Burning the midnight oil huh


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

First pictures of it with the bags in. The first is at ride height, and the second is aired out, but pinned on the fender liners and axle. I will wait for the wheels before I start trimming the liners. Glad to have them in, but have some stuff to take care of before I'm completely happy with the install...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

When is duderado coming to town?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I had to push back the paint date, due to going to Chicago for a few weeks. If the temperature stays up, I will reschedule as soon as I get a feel for how long the fenders will take. The wheels are shipping in the next couple of days, but I leave on Saturday, and will be back the 23rd I believe. Sucks that I won't see then for a while longer...:thumbdown:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Made a battery tray to mount in the hatch...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A first look...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> A first look...


 
I have mixed feelings about those. On first click, I though Oooooo, sponge-worthy! Then, not so much. I hope I'm soooo wrong, but; black rim + black tire + silver insert = 13in look. 

I'd need to see them on a car before I handed over the cash/credit card. 

cheers.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It is definitely something different. I l love the way the lip flows into the tire. 

I have always been in love with the color combo. 

I wheels from my Corrado days...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> It is definitely something different. I l love the way the lip flows into the tire.
> 
> I have always been in love with the color combo.
> 
> I wheels from my Corrado days...


 I was about to say... those look an awful lot like your J-Lines did


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> It is definitely something different. I l love the way the lip flows into the tire.
> 
> I have always been in love with the color combo.
> 
> I wheels from my Corrado days...


 Pics on the rado?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> Pics on the rado?


 I was only able to get one refinished before life took a turn... I may have a couple pictures. I will try to find them.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I was only able to get one refinished before life took a turn... I may have a couple pictures. I will try to find them.


I should have a pic or two on my photo bucket account too if you don't


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't have any Kyle.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

These sh¡ts are gangster!!!!!



















10.5"s










10"s










They threw in some options.










I will have to probably wait till Saturday to get the tires on them.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Damn!!!! Making me want some new rollers!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

If you do, don't get rid of the Kinesis'. I want some 3sdm's for winter wheels now. The fat fives are going to look ridiculous with the big fenders.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow dude those look great... kinda making me think my wheels SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So you've got 10's and 10.5's! 

What's your final ets and rubber going to be?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Et's are 10 up front and 0 for the rears. I went with a little bit of stretch... 225/40's and 235/40's. If I don't like them I will go with something different the next round.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't wait to see the fronts. I wanted to run 10's but it's not possible with stock fenders lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I came up with the et's from my measurement's and wanting them an 1.5" past the edge of the fenders. We will see how close to that I got.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tires on...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Mount them punk... I want to see what they look like on...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Audiguy84 said:


> Mount them punk... I want to see what they look like on...


:laugh:

I was being lazy, you gave the push I needed to do it.



















I need to start the fenders tomorrow. I am debating on which route I want to take...


and a comparison for those who don't smoke.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What I did with my day...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Awesome effort! Are you going to do the rears too?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

awesome stuff!!!!
wanna make me a set


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh hell yeah! This is awesome. :heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> Oh hell yeah! This is awesome. :heart:


Thanks a lot man.:beer: Seeing your car has helped motivate me to do a lot of what I have done.



1.8tipgls said:


> awesome stuff!!!!
> wanna make me a set


Ummm, if you were to drive her down, I'd give you a hand. Lol Thanks!:beer:




TTC2k5 said:


> Awesome effort! Are you going to do the rears too?


Thanks! I will get them started in the next couple of days. I ran out of has for my welder, so I have been set back a little.

Today, since I have had no welding to do, I started smoothing the rear bumper. I have been holding off on small thing, trying to avoid a full on project mode, but the fenders kind of set that in motion, so now I have a handful of non-fender related things to get don't. I will update as I make progress.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

An update... 

Finished the welding, and did some hammer and dolly work. 



















Here its the fit. 



















Enjoy:beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A few picture while gassing it up... 





































I got the welding on the drivers side finished. Now it just needs a little dolly work on both sides before I'm satisfied with the metal work. This was the first drive on the wheels. The rears need to be started already! I had to manually adjust the the air to keep from cutting the tires. Atleast the burned paint really doesn't matter...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome. Nice work :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> Looks awesome. Nice work :beer:


 Thanks man! :beer: 

Finally found some time to work on it again. So here is what I got done. 





































I am going to start getting the other side welded back together. After that side is to this point, I will weld in the new inner fenders, then start filling them. The bumper cuts that I made will have to be extended all of the way to the bottom. The whole ends will have to be cut of and moved forward to get the wheel opening to look right. I have plenty of spare plastic to fill the gaps. I haven't been driving it at all the past two weeks, and need to have it ready to go by Monday. Should be a fun and busy weekend, and I will update as I go.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Amazing work buddy!!! So can't wait to see it completed!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks bro.:beer:

Got some work done today...





































Just need to do some finish hammering and them, then get the inners welded in. I cant wait to get some filler on the four of them!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got a little work done...






































The other side is nearly to this point. I was pretty lazy today and called it quits before being 100% done. They both will need more work till paint ready.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Amazing work dude!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: :beer: Congrats on the win yesterday.

It's getting there! I am pretty excited to see it finished.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow dude, i'm kinda jealous now


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Audiguy84 said:


> Wow dude, i'm kinda jealous now


Haha!:beer:


The inners on the rears are welded in and seam sealed. Also just got the alignment done. I :heart: camber set to 0°...

At ride height




























A little family time, then I will get the filler on the rears.


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice boogers. 
Creative. I like it. :thumbup:
What gauge did you use as filler? Did you work the filler plates any before tacking them in?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mykal said:


> Nice boogers.
> Creative. I like it. :thumbup:
> What gauge did you use as filler? Did you work the filler plates any before tacking them in?


Thanks.:beer: I used 18 gauge. I have used 16 in the past, and it was too thick. I hand bent them, then tacked them in a couple places, then hammer and dollied them to a rough shape before adding too many more tacks.




Cleaned up...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome! :beer:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW, 
following this $hit on instagram too... you got [email protected]


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> looks awesome! :beer:



Thanks.:beer: I have noticed you have a pretty good eye for fender work, are you ever going to cut into yours?





BigBlackTiTTy said:


> WOW,
> following this $hit on instagram too... you got [email protected]



:laugh: I just figure, if someone else can do it, why can't I? I also got over any fear of cutting into a car with my Corrado's. Now it's no big deal.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Respect for the work so far. Nice pics, like the wheels!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

The big flares look good :laugh: Just need some race rubber


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The big flares look good :laugh: Just need some race rubber


Lookin good dude. I might have to go see my brother in Denver so I can have an excuse to drive up there and cut into my fenders.:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

peter139 said:


> Respect for the work so far. Nice pics, like the wheels!


:beer:




warranty225cpe said:


> Lookin good dude. I might have to go see my brother in Denver so I can have an excuse to drive up there and cut into my fenders.:laugh:


Start planning it! I will make sure to have a spool of wire and the bottle filled.:laugh:





[email protected] said:


> The big flares look good :laugh: Just need some race rubber


I don't do much racing. Maybe start throwing some discounts my way, and I just might change my mind. I do have a motor to drop in it, and you have the rest of the parts I will need...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am loving this thing!

The am kind of shocked at how the wheel fitment turned out.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :beer:
> Start planning it! I will make sure to have a spool of wire and the bottle filled.:laugh:


Fuch yeah. It would take me a while to get there. I'd have to stop at all the dispensaries eace:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: That's fine, but I will take care of the cutting though.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :laugh: That's fine, but I will take care of the cutting though.


Lol, perfect!:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks fantastic dude!!! Can't wait for paint!!! Soon to be my favorite TT!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks bro!:beer: Neither can I. I am going to try to pick up the paint at the end of next week.

Starting at this car helps keep me motivated...



















Badass color!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks bro!:beer: Neither can I. I am going to try to pick up the paint at the end of next week.
> 
> Starting at this car helps keep me motivated...
> 
> ...


Awesome color...would look great on your TT...DO IT!!!

cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Awesome color...would look great on your TT...DO IT!!!
> 
> cheers


Agreed. That's one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks.:beer: I have noticed you have a pretty good eye for fender work, are you ever going to cut into yours?


I'd love to but I've never done body work and don't know if I could afford the price tag of doing a nice pulled fender


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I do have a motor to drop in it, and you have the rest of the parts I will need...


F23, Maestro and 550cc injectors? :laugh: When your ready, give me a ring :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Color is gorgeous!!!:heart:






[email protected] said:


> F23, Maestro and 550cc injectors? :laugh: When your ready, give me a ring :thumbup:


Do it!!! I need those too!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Morio said:


> Color is gorgeous!!!:heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> F23, Maestro and 550cc injectors? :laugh: When your ready, give me a ring :thumbup:


Definitely going with you for the Maestro, but I will need a different turbo and injectors. I have a hybrid over bored aba/aeb motor to put in it. I want to see minimum of 400 to the wheels. Start dealing precisions, and you will have all of my business.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Carbon may be "so 2010", but I still like it. I took a break from cars in '10, so I guess I am just picking up where I left off...:laugh:

Here is what I got done.

Started with my prepped parts, then coated them in resin.










Then the not so fun part of wrapping them once the first coat of resin got tacky.










Another heavy coat.




























Tomorrow I will sand them down and trim excess fabric off, then spray them with gel coat. The gel coat will give the the nice shine and it is uv safe, so then don't turn nasty yellow.


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

Is the ABT kit still being made??? I saw it being talked about in another reply on this post. 

Definitely diggin this build though. Would like to see some pics of the finished product.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

No it isn't. I recently saw a few pictures of them, of different views that I have never seen before, and it doesn't look very good. The shape of the flares are way different from the original shape. It just looks bad to me. I want to pick up some paint tomorrow. I don't know if I will have the time though.


I stopped by the machine shop to pick up my bare AEB head so that I could do some port work to it, and it turns out two of the exhaust cam journals are sh¡t!  I bought it with the cams in, and didn't pull them myself to check. I'm pretty pissed. I paid over $300 for the thing.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

The carbon ^^^ is not for me, but I do appreciate quality work. Well played my friend, well played.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

cheers.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess I haven't played with my TT's that much :laugh: but what is that last trim piece, a trunk piece??


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*claps*

Amazing work on those fenders. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for keeping the crease! OMG!

I can't wait to see where you go with all this! But protect those headlights when you are doing work! They are hard to come by and you've put a lot of work into them.

Are you on instagram - can you PM me with your name so I can follow?

Ian


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> The carbon ^^^ is not for me, but I do appreciate quality work. Well played my friend, well played.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> cheers.


I have been told I'm stuck in 2010. :laugh: I really like it still. Thanks.:beer:



Audiguy84 said:


> I guess I haven't played with my TT's that much :laugh: but what is that last trim piece, a trunk piece??


I love playing with TT's. You could say I'm a TT man... It's the trim pieces that cover the bumper screws when you open the hatch.



idwurks said:


> *claps*
> 
> Amazing work on those fenders. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for keeping the crease! OMG!
> 
> ...



Thanks Ian.:beer: I had to keep the factory look. I did cover them with a canvas drop cloth while welding or grinding. I already picked up a spare set of lights. I like stashing parts when I can. My instagram is @46_2


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I love playing with TT's. You could say I'm a TT man...


How's it feel to be a hairdresser? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> How's it feel to be a hairdresser? :laugh:


lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> How's it feel to be a hairdresser? :laugh:


I am loving it! Way better than being a garage artist... I do miss the garage art forum though. It was always fun bull sh¡tting with the other artists in there. :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I am loving it! Way better than being a garage artist... I do miss the garage art forum though. It was always fun bull sh¡tting with the other artists in there. :laugh:


Do you do nails too at your salon? :laugh:

On a serious note, when the eff do I get to come down and do a photoshoot / get some ink?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks Ian.:beer: I had to keep the factory look. I did cover them with a canvas drop cloth while welding or grinding. I already picked up a spare set of lights. I like stashing parts when I can. My instagram is @46_2


Good plan! I got some extra headlight parts too if you need any... not much tho. 

And RE: Your comment on Instagram about keeping it clean... it's a 13 year old car - they all have their issues 

Where are you located anyways? Your work is looking amazing. Literally amazing. I've seen people work on mk4s for about 10 years and this is going to top most of that work.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> On a serious note, when the eff do I get to come down and do a photoshoot / get some ink?


I figured I would get it ready for paint before I'd have you waste your time shooting it with incomplete work. I saved a bunch of reference pics for your tat. I just need to stop being such a hairdresser all of the time and draw it up!:laugh: 





idwurks said:


> Good plan! I got some extra headlight parts too if you need any... not much tho.
> 
> And RE: Your comment on Instagram about keeping it clean... it's a 13 year old car - they all have their issues
> 
> Where are you located anyways? Your work is looking amazing. Literally amazing. I've seen people work on mk4s for about 10 years and this is going to top most of that work.


You may have a 13 year old car, but it is in nearly showroom clean! I need to find the patience to start your kind of extreme detailing.

Thanks man! I have made some widebody garage art in my day, that I am very thankful to have picked up a good bit of metal working knowledge from. I like challenges, and this one has been at a moderate difficulty level. I'm sure there are cleaner/better ways of doing this, but I haven't really seen anything but my own work. Good to hear that it's not along the lines of a hack job!:laugh:

I am from Colorado Springs, CO.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bumper shaving...










Plastic welded the washer doors and plate panel





































Filled and ready to prime



















That the only picture of it for now.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Started off with OSIR clear corners. Since the smoked ones are nla, I tinted them with some taillight tint that I decided not to use.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I was thinking about doing that too! I used tamiya smoke paint on my old GLI tails and they looked amazing.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have never used that brand of spray tint, but have used night shades before. I really don't like it at all. My problem with it is, when light shines through it, it is blue. Kind of light cheap dyed window tint. That is the only reason I went with film. The the led's I am using now went from a nice clean white light, to a blue, because of the night shades. 

I an looking into redoing my led setup. I quills like something with a good reflector, so that it would be highly visible during the day. I need to read up on leds/12v circuit a bit more.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ahh man i had smoked lens I could have sold you.. ohh well


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I was thinking about doing that too! I used tamiya smoke paint on my old GLI tails and they looked amazing.


As far as I know that brand model paint is the best when it comes to smoke, red and amber tinting. That's what everyone uses


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have never used that brand of spray tint, but have used night shades before. I really don't like it at all. My problem with it is, when light shines through it, it is blue. Kind of light cheap dyed window tint. That is the only reason I went with film. The the led's I am using now went from a nice clean white light, to a blue, because of the night shades.
> 
> I an looking into redoing my led setup. I quills like something with a good reflector, so that it would be highly visible during the day. I need to read up on leds/12v circuit a bit more.


Did you fab your own or did you buy the LEDs from Wak or someone?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I made my own. I didn't use good enough leds, and don't have reflectors for them. I found better ones, that are able to mount a 30° viewing angle reflector to. Each produce 200 lumens and are 6000k temp.

I should have done more research the first round, but oh well. I will get it done right this time. I am just wondering if I will need to make a heat sink for them.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

You could have used the kia amanti led turn signals like i am going to.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> You could have used the kia amanti led turn signals like i am going to.


Do explain good sir.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It's only a turn signal though. I want a drl/turn setup. It is pretty cool that those nearly just just set in without much modifications.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

It would be cool to see something different than conventional LED lighting since is so played out now especially when Kia is even doing it. A few years ago it was cool but now its meh with so many cars have it factory or people are doing aftermarket.. I'm probably going to sell the ones on my Corrado or do something different since its so played out now. 


Nice to see Audi got away from it and is using some nice optics that is going to be the next trend that all the other car companies copy.

Nice work on the bumper Matt. Really cleans up the front. :thumbup:


----------



## Jarreddl (Nov 22, 2011)

your TT is really nice man, i can see you have put alot of hard work into it!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> It would be cool to see something different than conventional LED lighting since is so played out now especially when Kia is even doing it. A few years ago it was cool but now its meh with so many cars have it factory or people are doing aftermarket.. I'm probably going to sell the ones on my Corrado or do something different since its so played out now.
> 
> 
> Nice to see Audi got away from it and is using some nice optics that is going to be the next trend that all the other car companies copy.
> ...


I've been running the LED strips for a while. I've grown out of them. But I've figured out a better way to do it. If you mount the LEDs further back, you get more light filling up the lense. Rather than seeing individual LEDs, you see a band of light that fills in the lens. I found this out accidentally. My LED strips started to seperate from flush with the lens. It looked good enough that it made me rethink the LED idea.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> If you mount the LEDs further back, you get more light filling up the lense. Rather than seeing individual LEDs, you see a band of light that fills in the lens. I found this out accidentally. My LED strips started to seperate from flush with the lens. It looked good enough that it made me rethink the LED idea.


It also helps to have a reflective housing like any conventional automotive light would have to disperse the light rather than just relying on the LED. A lot of the OE LED DRL's have clear lenses and rely on reflective housing to disperse the light more. Personally I think its still going to look played out though.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I secured a set of these today. I will end up having lips and barrels made to bump them up to a 17 or 18.



















They have been a favorite of mine for years now, and should turn out pretty badass.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Words... not.... working...

Are you keeping them gold or doing something to bring them up to 2013 spec?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I secured a set of these today. I will end up having lips and barrels made to bump them up to a 17 or 18.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you!!! I wanted to do those wheels for sowo!! Go with a "bandit" look!!! Gold decals and all  

Yes, I am jealous, very jealous!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> I hate you!!! I wanted to do those wheels for sowo!! Go with a "bandit" look!!! Gold decals and all
> 
> Yes, I am jealous, very jealous!!


That would look awesome haha. Either way I can't wait to see how they turn out as 17's or 18's


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Morio said:


> I hate you!!! I wanted to do those wheels for sowo!! Go with a "bandit" look!!! Gold decals and all
> 
> Yes, I am jealous, very jealous!!


Sorry boss.:laugh: I have a few old wheels I want pretty bad. I am pretty pumped to have scored a set of these faces. I found a company that has BBS e50 faces, but I don't think I can afford them quite yet. Hopefully they will have a set when I'm able to spend the money on them. I will probably get the lips made by February.


Check these out Morio. I was having a hard time finding a set of the Epsilons, and almost gave up on them for the HRE's. 

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37358


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

In for the widened fenders :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

idwurks said:


> Words... not.... working...
> 
> Are you keeping them gold or doing something to bring them up to 2013 spec?


I missed this one 

:laugh: I am not 100% sure yet. I am leaning towards gold though. I have always wanted a set of gold wheels, plus these really seem to look the best that way. I will swap out the bolts to something a little more up to date. Once I get them, I will have to take some measurements, then search around for something suitable. The center caps are nearly nonexistent now days, so I will have to make some or find something fitting. That should help out with somewhat "modernizing" them a bit more.




87vr6 said:


> In for the widened fenders :thumbup:


:beer: Your motor build really has me wanting get my paint and wheels wrapped up so I can get back to where I left off with my old motor build. I have really been itching to see new parts/everything in the bay.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :beer: Your motor build really has me wanting get my paint and wheels wrapped up so I can get back to where I left off with my old motor build. I have really been itching to see new parts/everything in the bay.


And for that's what is happening now. Everything is coming back apart for paint and final finish... SoWo debut is what I'm hoping for. :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I just picked up a IE catch can for a good deal for their black Friday mystery sale item. Figured I would give yall a heads up on a well priced can. :beer:

Vented to atmosphere, but works for me. :thumbup:

http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-billet-catch-can


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Jelly


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Jelly


 Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


>


 Magnesium? And what will you final sizes be? Looking interesting for sure.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

No, they are aluminum. The fronts will end up 10's wide, a final et 0-5, and the rears 10.5 et -5-10. I will have to get the adaptors and measure before I decide. I also need to do more research before deciding on 17's or 18's. 

The motor build will come first though. After buying the VIP's, I figured it is time to put some money into performance, since I am already halfway there.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> No, they are aluminum. The fronts will end up 10's wide, a final et 0-5, and the rears 10.5 et -5-10. I will have to get the adaptors and measure before I decide. I also need to do more research before deciding on 17's or 18's.
> 
> The motor build will come first though. After buying the VIP's, I figured it is time to put some money into performance, since I am already halfway there.


 They are sick either way. Go 18's for sure. I find 17's look too small in the TT's fenders. 

10's up front is going to be so good!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I definitely want them to be 18's. The only reason for even considering 17's is the amount the lips with have to taper. The centers measure 13 5/8", that will end up with a lot of taper which may look a little funny. I would like to find more pics of upsized RS', since their faces measure out somewhere in the 12" range. 

I have 10's et10 up front now. They sit flush with the fender edge, but I want the fender to sit between the tire and lip with these. I am stretching 225/40's on the 10's, and 235/40's on the 10.5's right now. The taller side wall keeps them from pulling off of the lips, the way they would need to for the fender to fit between. I'm not sure if 35 series will do the trick, so they may end up with a tire size down to work out like I want them to.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I definitely want them to be 18's. The only reason for even considering 17's is the amount the lips with have to taper. The centers measure 13 5/8", that will end up with a lot of taper which may look a little funny. I would like to find more pics of upsized RS', since their faces measure out somewhere in the 12" range.
> 
> I have 10's et10 up front now. They sit flush with the fender edge, but I want the fender to sit between the tire and lip with these. I am stretching 225/40's on the 10's, and 235/40's on the 10.5's right now. The taller side wall keeps them from pulling off of the lips, the way they would need to for the fender to fit between. I'm not sure if 35 series will do the trick, so they may end up with a tire size down to work out like I want them to.


 Check out bklnstunt718 's car. He's got upsized RSs and might be able to help


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I definitely want them to be 18's. The only reason for even considering 17's is the amount the lips with have to taper. The centers measure 13 5/8", that will end up with a lot of taper which may look a little funny. I would like to find more pics of upsized RS', since their faces measure out somewhere in the 12" range.
> 
> I have 10's et10 up front now. They sit flush with the fender edge, but I want the fender to sit between the tire and lip with these. I am stretching 225/40's on the 10's, and 235/40's on the 10.5's right now. The taller side wall keeps them from pulling off of the lips, the way they would need to for the fender to fit between. I'm not sure if 35 series will do the trick, so they may end up with a tire size down to work out like I want them to.


 45* slant lips.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Check out bklnstunt718 's car. He's got upsized RSs and might be able to help


 Thing to be careful about is clearance. I think it was Jaymo that had to grind down his calipers to make them fit...not positive tho :snowcool:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thing to be careful about is clearance. I think it was Jaymo that had to grind down his calipers to make them fit...not positive tho :snowcool:


 It'll save weight by doing that so it's a win!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

idwurks said:


> 45* slant lips.


 who makes those lips??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*



Neb said:


> It'll save weight by doing that so it's a win!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

You were on page 4!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

serious! progress pics?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:facepalm: I have been slacking lately. Work has been super busy, and it is fn cold here! I have been hoping that it would be above 40° sometime soon. I am dying to finish up the rear bumper, but don't want to use filler when it's to cold out. 

Soon!! I promise. I would like to have it ready for paint within the next two months.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :facepalm: I have been slacking lately. Work has been super busy, and it is fn cold here! I have been hoping that it would be above 40° sometime soon. I am dying to finish up the rear bumper, but don't want to use filler when it's to cold out.
> 
> Soon!! I promise. I would like to have it ready for paint within the next two months.


:thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> who makes those lips??


MemoryFab


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A little project I am working on now...





































Then transferring the finalized shape to a oak block to make a hammerform, which will allow me to create a couple sheet metal molds.










This will be for a carbon fiber intake manifold plenum. I am waiting for the aluminum for the runners and plenum bottom. I am having a billet flange made to bolt to the head. It will have a Hemi throttle body flange.










This will be for my new 16v motor, but can be setup on the 1.8t. I am going to get the oak cut this weekend, and lower manifold pieces should show up today.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

**** looks awesom Mat.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks bro.:beer: I am hoping for a lot of progress this weekend. Supposedly we will see temperatures above 30°, so I will get your gauge pod finished up too. This winter has been so bitter so far. Tonights high is supposed to be a woping 3°!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Matt, the carbon manifold is def a trick piece :thumbup: Cant wait to see the outcome!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks bro.:beer: I am hoping for a lot of progress this weekend. Supposedly we will see temperatures above 30°, so I will get your gauge pod finished up too. This winter has been so bitter so far. Tonights high is supposed to be a woping 3°!


Damn, I miss Co. No rush on the pod. I had my girl mail out the replacement to you yesterday:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer:

Well, after the wedding is out off the way, let her know, 'as the man of the house', you will be making the decision to move out here! I could use a friend to join in on TT work days.:laugh:




[email protected] said:


> Matt, the carbon manifold is def a trick piece :thumbup: Cant wait to see the outcome!



:beer:
Can I add you to the list of prospective buyers? Once you have one in hand, you could hook me up by posting them for sale on your site...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :beer:
> 
> Well, after the wedding is out off the way, let her know, 'as the man of the house', you will be making the decision to move out here! I could use a friend to join in on TT work days.:laugh:


I keep talking about moving back. Eventually she'll get tired of hearing it and cave just to shut me up:laugh:

We can crank out cf manis and pulled fenders :laugh::beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> A little project I am working on now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little project you got going there partner, it would be interesting to see on a 1.8t! How do you decide on target plenum volume? Any modification planned for runner entrance, size, and injector placement? :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice little project you got going there partner, it would be interesting to see on a 1.8t! How do you decide on target plenum volume? Any modification planned for runner entrance, size, and injector placement? :beer:


It will be able to be made into a 1.8t manifold easily, since the runner/flange portion can be made for either. I calculated the volume by finding the volume of the cone section separately from the rectangular section. This really can only give me an estimate, since the two converge. I will be using it on a motor that is just shy of being a 2.2l. The goal is to have a volume of 1.5x your engine volume, so the target volume would be 3.3l. From my estimates, it should be right around 3l, +- .25 of a liter. I will only know the exact volume once it's complete. Either way it should be optimal for a 1.8l to a 2.2. 

I am having a billet flange made, with the injector bungs incorporated, and machined for the rmr oval runners. I am not satisfied with the straight runners, so I will cut the down the sides, inorder to make them taper. Taper should be between 3° and 7°. I am going to go with 5°, since it seems to be the best angle for my setup. Truly, there is no real way to know until there is data to test. I won't be able to test any other ° taper, so 5° will be final. I also bought some 1/2" aluminum rod to make the newly tapered runners into velocity stacks. The will be annealed, then bent to match the OD of the top of the runner. Then welded, and ground down to form the smooth bell shape. The stacks will be raise 1.5" from the plenum bottom. I haven't figured the pulse tuned runner length yet, but ordered plenty of material to make it happen according to the cam I settle on.

I have done a ton of research on intake manifolds and the goal to achieve equal flow, and haven't found a definitive answer to what the magical key is. There isn't one... I know a tapered plenum is the first step to getting there, and also have heard good things about a 90° tb to runner entry. Raised velocity stacks over a straight port runner, or even radiused ports just make more sense. 

I based my plenum design for this one off of the TTRS manifold. It had a lot to do with the space in the bay too. Carbon fiber is great, due to not being limited by the available shapes needed to fabricate an aluminum manifold, and even better for it's ability to not retain heat the way aluminum does. That paired with your direct port w/m setup cooling down the runner section, you could potentially have the coolest intake charge possible! 

I will be using an air/water ic, and don't see a reason to not have a direct port spray setup, along with a small pre-turbo nozzle.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Damn you really did a ton of research haha.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :beer:
> Can I add you to the list of prospective buyers? Once you have one in hand, you could hook me up by posting them for sale on your site...


I think we could arrange something :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I will be sure to keep you posted with the different options I will be able to get together.


A picture bump for the day. I got the plenum plate and runner tubing. Still waiting on the rest of the aluminum.











I also picked up a spare steering wheel. It will be up for grabs once it's finished.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

One sexy block of wood...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Couldn't help but laugh at that comment.. So when's the car getting painted?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It will be a while. I am most likely going to make a form to shape a new set of flares for all four of them. After I have a wooden form made, I can make a wide weld on set flares available...


----------



## Fancynate (Jan 17, 2013)

I love your car ! hopefully i can do my car something like yours. I would love to go on bags !!! 
Cant wait to see more of your car ! :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: I am excited to see what you come up with! Get some pictures up in your thread.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The coolest thing happened today! I get to redo my passenger side fender work, figure out how to remove a crease from my door, and best of all...have one of my wheel lips finished! 

A young dipsh¡t decided to back up without looking. I happened to be sitting behind him waiting for someone to back out of a parking spot. Little a-hole just expected me to let him leave!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The coolest thing happened today! I get to redo my passenger side fender work, figure out how to remove a crease from my door, and best of all...have one of my wheel lips finished!
> 
> A young dipsh¡t decided to back up without looking. I happened to be sitting behind him waiting for someone to back out of a parking spot. Little a-hole just expected me to let him leave!


 You have incredible self control... He would have been going to the hospital from that accident if he hit me.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

He was sh*tting his pants. I was and still am furious!  I can't believe the f*cking wheel is scuffed to sh*t!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> He was sh*tting his pants. I was and still am furious!  I can't believe the f*cking wheel is scuffed to sh*t!!!


 Wow that totally sucks man! Sorry about that


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> He was sh*tting his pants. I was and still am furious!  I can't believe the f*cking wheel is scuffed to sh*t!!!


 I'd be so pissed if that happened. Sorry about your luck on that one!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Really sorry to hear that.... When i read that, i heard a mortal combat voice in my head say "FINISH HIM!!!"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That really sucks. Should have made him buy you everything to fix it in return for not reporting it. He may have bought into it:laugh:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry that the TT got banged up because of someone else's actions, but with your mad skills, you will get it back in tip-top shape soon enough. Hope that there's little to no $$ out of pocket for you. 

Not to rant on, but there just seems to be more and more wreckless drivers out there these days. "Offensive" rather than "Defensive" driving seems to be the norm on the road. And don't get me started on the taxi drivers.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear Matt  dealing with people that play bumper cars is one big PITA.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have an appointment at 1 for an estimate. Its still under investigation, as to who's fault it was, which is pretty ridiculous!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

dude...  

Props for not snapping his neck... I cant imagine how furious you were! I remember when my rear quarter got hit and got the lip on my rear wheel eaten up! I was pretty upset...plus I have stock fenders and the total cost my entire rim probably equates to a set of bolts to hold the face on for yours :laugh: 

Hope everything goes more smoothly considering the fact that its kind of obvious on whos fault it would be?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just under $1000 in repair cost, and that doesn't count the wheel repair. He kept saying that it would first be attempted to polish the scuffs off, and I had to keep correcting him that matte finishes can't be polished... The repair is still up in the air at this point, and may end up needing to be shipped back to VIP. I have to wait for the other guy to give his statement to my insurance, and to hear back for his insurance. He and his insurance aren't responding to the calls and messages from mine. I was told to give it until Wednesday before taking the check from my company. Kind of suck, since the $300 deductible will come out of the final amount, at least until they get a response from his company. 

The wheel situation still has me pretty pissed! Its not looking to good to get much to fix it.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I really doubt that intake manifold will ever work. No disrespect but its a project that is way over your head. Even my composite guy who's been doing it for 20+ years wouldn't take that on and when I showed him what you are doing he shook his head. Its a completely different ballgame making composite parts that have to deal with pressure and such. But don't listen to me. Just ask Will...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

dogger said:


> I really doubt that intake manifold will ever work. No disrespect but its a project that is way over your head. Even my composite guy who's been doing it for 20+ years wouldn't take that on and when I showed him what you are doing he shook his head. Its a completely different ballgame making composite parts that have to deal with pressure and such. But don't listen to me. Just ask Will...


 Mine and Will's endeavors are completely different... You are taking about complex shape wrapping and a structural part. One is meant to look pretty, and the other to truly serve a purpose. I agree that my first attempt at this was very far from the proper methods to making it actually happen. I haven't even elaborated on my plan to make it happen. Your composite guy can shake his head all he wants, but until he acutally tries to use his 20+ years of experience, of course he can't make it happen. We both know I am not the first person to decide he wants a carbon plenum. It has been done sucessfully before. 

To either further or ease your skepticism, this is what my plan is to make this part... 

I will be making two female molds. Most likely will be made of shaped sheet metal. I will also be using a internal pressure bladder. The internal pressure will excert an extremel amount of force onto the mold. The reason I have settle on sheet metal, is so that I can make an external bracing system. The forces of my internal pressure will have to be calculated once I am futher along with the project. It will be in the ton range. The will mean that I will need to make a grid of braces out of, most likely, 1/4" steel. It would be easier to use a machine aluminum mold, but I don't have the resources to do so. The mold halve with end up being bolted and clamped together. The internal bladder with end up being inflated to 15-25psi. 

As for fabric, I will use a 5.7oz high temp prepreg. I plan to use 10-12 layers, and more layers at the rounded corners and edges. They will be laid into each mold half seperately, at the proper angles. The center line of the fabric, where the mold halves meet, with be cut with 2" of extra fabric. This will be to overlap the halves is a "lace" manor. After the intial cure, at recommended temps, the part will be demolded, then post cured to the manufaturer's spec. With 10-12 layers of 5.7oz fabric, I should end up with a part that is nearly an 1/8" thick. With a proper resin/fabric ratio, and good compaction, this should be plenty strong enough to handle any pressure my motor can safely output. 

If are thinking an autoclave is the ONLY way to make this happen, you are mistaken. 

I recently read an article written by an aerospace company that was proving that an autoclave is not necessay to produce a high quality part. They made the exact same part, using the exact same prepreg and cure temps. One with the autoclave and one with a vacuum bag and pressure bladder. The autoclaved part was cured at 5 atmospheres, and the vacuum bagged part at 1. The autoclaved part was only 1-3% stronger than the bagged part. It also was more prone to delamination, due to the higher compaction displacing more resin. It lowered the resin/fabric ratio in favor of the fabric. The bagged part was only a few percentages weaker, but didn't have any problems with delamination. 

Like I said, my first attempt was far from the standards need to pull this off. At that time, it was over my head. I made mistakes that were great for a learning experience. That was years ago now, and I have done even more research, and am completely confident that I can sucessfully make this manifold. You may have seen more pictures of me with my middle finger up and a mohawk, but I am no dumbass. I will happily pressure test one of the plenums I make. If it can't withstand the psi my motor will run at, I will make the corrections in my process until it does. 

If a person doesn't ever try to reach their goals because a guy with 20+ years of experience shake his head when presented with an idea, then people would get nowhere in life... Im not looking to be the guy that writes of my own ideas based on the other guy that isn't willing to take the risks need to accomplish them. So shake your head, keep saying it isn't going to work, I will just prove to you that is only over your head...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

http://www.reverie.ltd.uk/product_list.php?group=A PLEN


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

My reference to Will didn't mean your projects are similar. Thought you could figure that one out without an explanation...

You are by no means a dumbass and myself nor my composite guy were saying that you are. This is a advanced project even for an experienced composite person with many years of experience. If you had past experience with making successful composite parts it would be more realistic but this is like trying to run a marathon when you just barely learned to walk. Reading online and writing out how you are going to build something doesn't add up to experience of actually making successful composite parts. 

I guess all of aerospace and motorsport can stop using autoclaves now....


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It's not that I needed any sort of explaination as to how Will's projects differ from mine. My point is that the only similarities between the two, are that they are carbon related. I saw where you had told Will that the possibility of success with his projects were very low. I couldn't agree more, since I have already attempted similar projects with little sucess. My defense was towards you saying, "Don't listen to me. Just ask Will." My point was that the difference between the projects are pretty major, as we both know. The success rate is wildly different for many of different reason as well. Your experience can not take into account other's skill level, attention to detail, knowledge, or meticulous planning. Im not saying I don't take your experienced word into mind, but your negative attitude towards me being successful at accomplishing the goal is unecessary. I only went into detail about my plan, is to give youan idea of what I have in mind. I don't believe this project is over my head at this time. I honestly would have expected you to see this as attempt from a guy with limited composite experience, but completely capable of most fabrication projects. You could have easily lended an experienced, informative response. I guess that's why you are called dogger... 

I in no way implied that an autoclave should be dicontinues within the aerospace and auto industry. I simply shared a good bit of information that I read that has proved that an autoclave is not necessary to produce a high quality part. As we both know, I have zero access to the use of one. That is where that information that I came across on the matter was useful in my situation. Im sure you may have been able to benefit from the shared knowledge as well. 

I may only have limited experience with this part at the moment, but I do have some. It was a failed attempt, that I was able to see the major flaws with every method used. Since then, I have used the hand on knowledge I attained, and furtherd my research from there. I feel at this point I am ready to try it again. Every aspect of my plan has been imporved. If each step goes as planned, I will have made a huge leap from the previous attempt. Maybe I am only able to speak from quality research at the moment, but once I actually progress further with the project, I will have more of the necessary hands on experience. That is really the only have to gain any, since I have no intentions in getting into the composite business, other than what I can produce. Even if my first attempt at this doesn't function as needed, I will be able to see where I use a flawed method, then make changes for the next round. After all, I will only be wasting my own time and money. Eventually I will be able to produce a successful part. I know from my past experience of fabrication projects, and my ability to see and correct any mistake immediately. I have a high level of confidence that I WILL be able to produce a quality part, without many wasted resorces. 

Im not trying to turn any of this into some sort of pissing contest, and have not gotten my feeling hurt by you James. I am just saying that you could easily offer some friendly insight, rather than negativity. If there ever comes a time that I completely fail and give up, you can say I told you so... I will owe you a beer. :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I have seen people in the racing world use OOA process (Out of Autoclave curing) to make composite parts. So it's definitely possible with the right tool and craftsmanship. However, these process are very involving as well, and most of the time used in application that doesn't require to withstand high heat, vibration, and pressure simultaneously (turbo intake manifold is such an example that also brings another variable: heat cycling). The two most common OOA process used are RTM and VARTM and both require to have heat (in the 200* range) in the curing process to be done properly and achieve acceptable resin to fiber ratio. I have used RTM before to make front under-belly spoilers for my cars but I don't think I'd trust it (even vacuum and pressure assisted) in a turbo manifold application. 

With that said, anything is possible with the right tooling know-how...and who are we to say what one skilled individual like the OP can or can't achieve. Would I personally chose his method for fabricating a turbo manifold? No, I would probably go with welded aluminum for obvious reasons (function over form for me), but there are no limits. IMO the biggest hurdle isn't the construction but coming up with proper volumetric flow and distribution for the application. Anyway, it's a super cool project that sparked my interest - carry on forty-six and 2, not everyone has the ballz to attempt cool projects anymore and even fewer can pull it off. Subscribed for your future progress! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: 

I know a aluminum manifold would be a simple and very effective way to build a intake manifold. I am not against it, and will most likely be building one for the case that I have a failure. The reason for this build is, because I am always up for a challenge. It has been a test of all of my skills so far, and enjoyable learning experience. I am not a quiter, and will keep working on this until I come up with something successful. 

To resist the problems involved with heat cycles, I will be using a high temp resin. It can withstand temps up to 400* while maintaining it's strength under load. To combat vibrations, I will have to use specific epoxy/adhesives to adhere the throttle body flange to the plenum. To completely avoid the issue from the plenum to runners, they will be bolted together, with the use of a gasket or adhesive. 

I can't help but to alway approach a project with complete confidence. I like to think of it as, if someone else can do it, there is no reason that I can't either. With good enough thought processing and problem solving skills, you should be able to do anything you can imagine...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Carry on forty-six and 2, not everyone has the ballz to attempt cool projects anymore and even fewer can pull it off. Subscribed for your future progress! :thumbup::beer:


 That's what I'm sayin! We gain the experience need to be competent by figuring out what doesn't work. The real challenge becomes learning from the process, and not getting discouraged when you fail. Having the balls to dive in is admirable. Build that sh|t Mat:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just got my new bumper! It has some bad cracks above the passenger side of the grill. I threw my old grill in to keeping from breaking any more. Only $240!




























If you tell me I am incapable of repairing it, I will get pissed!!! :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> If you tell me I am incapable of repairing it, I will get pissed!!! :laugh:


Youre Incapable of repairing that dawg! 

haha dude, Im super jelly! Almost pulled the trigger on an s-line but decided to be wise and use it on other much needed things...lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

You'll figure it out. No doubts


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

This was the fit before.










and the material removed




















Bump for lucpost. This is the mods done to the spoiler to get it to fit. Pm if you are interested in it.:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

MESH AND SOME FIBER GLASS, AND IM SURE YOU CAN MAKE IT WORK!! :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It fits really well now, but I am just looking for something better for after the respray. think I am going to ditch the carbon on the exterior of the car all together. The Hofele spoiler has more of a Porsche look to it, which will go well with the over all theme of the car.

Eric text me with dibs on it lucpost. Let me know if you are wanting it, so I know who I will be shipping it to. :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> It fits really well now, but I am just looking for something better for after the respray. think I am going to ditch the carbon on the exterior of the car all together. The Hofele spoiler has more of a Porsche look to it, which will go well with the over all theme of the car.
> 
> Eric text me with dibs on it lucpost. Let me know if you are wanting it, so I know who I will be shipping it to. :thumbup:


Can u see the part u shaved off once its on?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It's 100% hidden when mounted. I have it held on with trim tape, but glue would probably be better. That is the typicalway to do it, but I needed it to be removable for the new paint.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

btw Matt, your fab work is f*ckin awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks man! :beer: I have some more things I would like to make happen. Time is my issue lately. Steering wheels have been getting attention the past few days. 

I like the direction you are heading with your car. The bumper came out great! You actually have me thinking about getting rid of the line around my grill.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Time is always the issue man. Between school n work, It's ruff. But those steering wheels are awesome. I might be a customer in the future... and Those fenders are just phenomenal . I dream to be able to have that kind of skill. :thumbup:

As for my car, thanks :beer:. So many things I would love to do that won't get done tho. I am pleased with the bumper body work wise. I just need to respray it again. I used a single stage base/clear so the meta flake looks blochie from up close. It's ok though, it was my first big job I'm learning haha. 
You could def pull off fully smooth in front with everything else it'll match. 

How are those sideskirts coming along? I remember the pic on Instagram awhile back


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What size wheels did you end up with?


The skirts are going to be more of a trim piece. They are waiting on me to finish the steering wheels. I would really like to have a finished one by the end of the month. That goal is not too far off. Since you may end up with my spoiler, I an most likely going to build my own. I like the Hofele, but also have some dislikes as well. If it turns out to be somewhat easy to reproduce, that will end up going into a small run production. The same with skirts.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

18x8.5 f and 9.5 r +35 all around. I currently have a 10mm spacer f and 15 r but I plan on puttin the 15 in front and buying a 25 for the rear. I need some side skirts as I can't find any votex. 

You def have a customer in the future right here. Excited to see what's coming !


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I searched for a long time for a set of votex skirts and couldn't get any either. I found a few sets, but the people never followed through when I wanted to pay them, so I gave up... It's alright through, I like my plan more. The only thing I really do like about the votex, is that they sit so much lower. trixx's car looks amazing because of how low the kit sits.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah they def set the car off. Especially since tts underbody is lower than the outsides.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So i guess i shouldn't tell you guys i got a set of skirts and a rear bumper for 50 the should i.....


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I nearly bought a set when ecs was having that clearance sale. I didn't have a TT yet, but knew I should have done it.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Audiguy84 said:


> So i guess i shouldn't tell you guys i got a set of skirts and a rear bumper for 50 the should i.....


Wana double ur profit


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

hey matt have you ever thought about getting the euro rear bumper to get a wider look because of the license plate area?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> hey matt have you ever thought about getting the euro rear bumper to get a wider look because of the license plate area?


I haven't ever thought about it. Not a bad idea. I will see what I can find one for. :beer:


I prepped and sprayed one wheel gold with Eastwood wheel paint. I like the way it turned out, so I will get the other 4 prepped soon. The tires and adapters are on their way. I can't wait to see them on the car! I'm sick of driving on the VIP's on these nasty winter roads. :facepalm:

Anyway, a few shots...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice work mat:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks great!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Those are looking good Matt :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks fellas!:beer: I think I may be short a can of paint. I didn't plan on the inner portion of the wheel needing as much as it did.:thumbdown: James is lucky that Eastwood is local to him.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Hey that 15 minute drive is 25 with traffic sometimes 

But yeah the classic gold in person is like OG BBS centers. It's some nice stuff:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Id like to see some color matched Audi centers on those wheels. I just realized that the rings are removable from the center caps. Making a paint job easy to get perfect.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Matt, what do you think of a boser hood ? You could defiantly pull one off.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't really know how I feel about them. I keep going back and forth with it. If I were to do it, I would use fiberglass, and a proper epoxy for adhereing disimilar materials. That way I wouldn't have too much money into it if I ever wanted to change my mind. Everyone's first thoughts of a fiberglass extension added to the hood are usually not good. I have read of plenty success stories of years of use, with zero issues. I truely believe it comes down to the effort put into the prep work first of all, then the proper adhesive to combat the different expansion rates. 3m sells a product specifically for that issue. It is actually what I have, to use of the broken 3.2 bumper.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The gold looks chincy in the sun light, so it's going to get changed.










My door is looking horrid, but the wheels should look cool on the car. Still need the adapters...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The gold looks chincy in the sun light, so it's going to get changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say a slightly darker than original silver perhaps? Not too dark, but something like two shades darker I feel would fit the bill.

Man that dent sucks the house out  Any luck with insurance?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

My GT Silver Boxster S came standard with Seal Gray painted wheels. The constrast was spectacular. GT Silver is darker than LS, so the seal gray really looked great. 










You probably don't want to go that dark, but a couple of shades darker than LS would be very nice.

Just my 2 cents.

cheers.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> My GT Silver Boxster S came standard with Seal Gray painted wheels. The constrast was spectacular. GT Silver is darker than LS, so the seal gray really looked great.
> 
> 
> You probably don't want to go that dark, but a couple of shades darker than LS would be very nice.
> ...


I personally don't care much for grey wheels. I'm sure they would look nice, but I want a good bit of contrast. Since the new paint color is a grey, anything I would choose would conflict with the cars color.



[email protected] said:


> Man that dent sucks the house out  Any luck with insurance?



The insurance payed me, less the deductible amount, due to the guy being uninsured. I used it on the wheels and tires. I will fix the door myself as soon as I finish the steering wheel mold. I am going to try to make that today!!! I have to go into work, so that may kill my window of 55+° temperatures. It's ready to go though.:thumbup:

The Finish I decided to go with. I love the way it turned out. I have two done, and the other two well get sprayed tonight.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

It's ALIVE!!!!


(sorry, finish makes me think of animal skin.)


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

Wheels will look soooo good! Give them to me!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

That hammered looks AWESOME!!! Nice work dude.. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Because showcar...:laugh:


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Because showcar...:laugh:


 Gotta see a side shot of this!! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

looks good Matt :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Alright, I have screwed around enough. I hate the current state of my car. It has become a major eyesore to me everytime I look at it. I am going to bust my ass on it in hopes to spray it this month.

I also hate the stock seats. I love the Recaro Sportster CS', and can probably throw the money at them, but it might be a better decision to buy a set that isn't so high priced. I would then be able to get some other things taken care of as well.

I'm not into cheap sh*t, but these seats don't look half bad...other than the backsides of them. I'd like to hear your thoughts on them. This is also the color I would choose.




























:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I know that feeling.. Those seats look awesome, what's the back look like? Just pull them apart and spray them colour-matched. That will look really good..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't find a good picture of them right now, but they are a fake carbon fiber fabric. It's actually stitched onto the seat so not much can be done. I will find a picd when I get a chance.

How do you think this brown will go with the Porsche grey paint? The black seats just look extra cheap. I want to order them today.

edited for photo:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

I like the brown assuming the door cards and accents will get redone to match. As far as the back can you paint them to color match the car?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

My intention was to do all brown (rootbeer) interior.... so I am definitely PRO brown:thumbup::thumbup:

glad to see this car getting finished!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad to see your back at it !


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I like the brown assuming the door cards and accents will get redone to match. As far as the back can you paint them to color match the car?


I don't care much for the black/brown two tone interior, so the only brown will be the seats for now. When I have the moneyand find a company with enough dead brown cows, I will want to do the entire interior to match. The backs are a tacky carbon look fabric. So they can't be painted. That's the main part that sucks.



Morio said:


> My intention was to do all brown (rootbeer) interior.... so I am definitely PRO brown:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> glad to see this car getting finished!


I do like the thought of all brown vs. all black. The black looks good, but is just a little boring at the same time. I am getting back to the point of loving this thing again, and really want to see it look good finally. Thanks for being motivating! Your cars are always good for that.:beer:



lucpost said:


> Glad to see your back at it !


:beer: For you and Jim. Both of you have made me jealous over the past few months. 

The seats will be here in a week or twor. The supplier that I bought them from doesn't carry the mounting brackets, but I have read a bunch of bad reviews about the brackets anyway. I will find out what needs to be made for them soon enough.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I don't care much for the black/brown two tone interior, so the only brown will be the seats for now. When I have the moneyand find a company with enough dead brown cows, I will want to do the entire interior to match. The backs are a tacky carbon look fabric. So they can't be painted. That's the main part that sucks.


Why don't you get fabric dye or just spray paint the fabric black?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn fake carbon sheeet:banghead:
Why not replace it with real carbon backs


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Those seats don't look that bad, really like them. Where did you order them from ?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> Why don't you get fabric dye or just spray paint the fabric black?


The carbon crap is already black. It has the carbon texture to it. They sell all black seats, but they used the carbon material on the front of the seat between where your legs rest. The "leather" they used for the rest of the seat looked to glossy for my liking too, atleast in the pictures I have seen. It may be better looking in person. I think the brown will turn out to be a good choice.



PLAYED TT said:


> Damn fake carbon sheeet:banghead:
> Why not replace it with real carbon backs


I have been thinking of that since I first saw these things. I still haven't come up with a good method of making that happen. Maybe once they are in front of me I will figure something out. I kind of need to limit myself to the project I haves going already though...:laugh:



Audiguy84 said:


> Those seats don't look that bad, really like them. Where did you order them from ?


I bought them on ebay. Only because I found a decent price with free shipping. I just saw them on Amazon for $40 less though. It would probably be best to buy them there so you don't have to deal with a potentially flaky ebay seller. Too late for me though. They are "Cipher Euro" seats.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I've actually been considering those seats (in black) for quite some time now! It's really tempting considering that they're not badly priced at all and they've got that "euro" look of the recaro's. They're made of leatherette so you know that they're not going to fall apart like the PCV chinese made crap. I say go for it!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Like I said I have only seen good reviews on their seats, but bad reviews about their mounting brackets. They are saidto be very flemsey and even make the seat sit too high. There are other companies that make brackets that are good quality if you aren't interested in making your own. I'm pretty excited to get them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Good to see your back at it Matt :thumbup: Cant wait to see the seats with the steering wheel combo


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I definitely haven't given up on your steering wheel. Just got burned out. :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I definitely haven't given up on your steering wheel. Just got burned out. :beer:


New babies have a tendency to do that to you. ;-)


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The little monkey is getting big!:heart:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

mini 46&2.0 is a cutie. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Like I said I have only seen good reviews on their seats, but bad reviews about their mounting brackets. They are saidto be very flemsey and even make the seat sit too high. There are other companies that make brackets that are good quality if you aren't interested in making your own. I'm pretty excited to get them.


Yeah I heard about that too. However, they have another company listed on their site named Planted and I havn't heard bad reviews from them as far as flimsy-ness is concerned but the turn around time is ridiculous... 

How are you going to make your own brackets?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Matt is the man when it comes to fabrication. Seat brackets are simple for him


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> How are you going to make your own brackets?


It looks like 3/16" plate is the way to go, but that's the only part of the plan that I can make without the seats in front of me and a stock seat pulled.



DeckManDubs said:


> Matt is the man when it comes to fabrication. Seat brackets are simple for him


:beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Two nights of work got me this... 



















Remember the missing seam? 




























and after a quick prime. The finishing work will be done after it's back the car. 










I will have to deal with the other side for the next two days.:facepalm: 


Seats will be here Wednesday!!! I can't wait to see them, so I can start the hunt for matching material for the rest of the interior.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Two nights of work got me this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice man:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome. :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looking great!!!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Liking this a lot. :beer::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks fellas.:beer: I can't wait to see the thing all one color. I wish I would have been this motivated months ago. I will spray the jambs soon. It start getting real at that point...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Shut up and take my money... :heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Are you trying to bribe me to widen yours?! :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Are you trying to bribe me to widen yours?! :laugh:


 Id love you forever. So yes.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It has to be here in CO for me to get started! Tell me when. Any TT I widen from here on out will end up happening faster and cleaner. Mine has been the "learning car". The bumper would still be tricky though...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> It has to be here in CO for me to get started! Tell me when. Any TT I widen from here on out will end up happening faster and cleaner. Mine has been the "learning car". The bumper would still be tricky though...


 Well, once I can get my hands on another DD, consider me in. 

Great work man.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Today's update... 










I got the seats. I'm not exactly pleased with the material quality, but the rest, I can't complain at all! They will end up getting retrimed 

This is what I am most amazed by!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

A center mounted exhaust tip lambo style would have been nuts. =)


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Gorgeous!!!!
😍😍😍❤❤


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Love it :beer: I need some bumper shaving lessons


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


>


 *That looks sick - nice work!*


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ass is looking *great* but it does need pipes. 

It's waaaaaay to big not to have pipes. Maybe R32style twice-pipes. They need to be a little farther apart then OEM, maybe to the ends of the lower insert rather than being slightly inward as are the OEM pipes. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Love it :beer: I need some bumper shaving lessons


 Thanks! It's actually pretty easy with plastic welding. I am 100% positive the work won't crack. If you ever decide to do anything just hit me up.:beer: 



All_Euro said:


> *That looks sick - nice work!*





idwurks said:


> A center mounted exhaust tip lambo style would have been nuts. =)





Morio said:


> Gorgeous!!!!
> 😍😍😍❤❤


 Thanks guys! I don't know how I feel about center mounted exhausts. I don't remember if it was a Saturn that came stock with one, but since then I haven't looked at them the same. ha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Will do. When I get a new bumper I will let you know for sure!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

The center pipes on the Boxster S 550 worked very well because they were stacked and uniquely shaped. Also, the cutouts left and right were back with stainless mesh, which also broke up the vast expanse that is the boxster's ass. 

All center exhausts don't have to suck. It can be done right when it is not a cookie cutter design. 

Just my 2cents. 

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

There would be some pretty sharp bends tho to get it out the center no?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't remember your sn at the moment, but I hope you don't mind that I used your picture. Beautiful car btw.:thumbup: 


Factory width comparison... 











I have falling in love with my car again!!:heart:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks great Matt!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I was able to get one seat bracket made today. I didn't have the time to figure out a way to mount the inner portion of the seat belt yet.


I started off with 3/16" plate.










Then welded a 12" section of 1" dom tubing. Unfortunately it had to be round, due to the weld clearance needed for the sliders to stay functional. This was used to raise the seat to a reasonable height.










The slider welded to the floor plates, and 1/8" plate connecting the sides together.










in the car











And the seat mounted.




















These seats are near impossible to get the actual color in a picture.:screwy: I'm happy with them, and can't wait to get the other one in and the car back together soon. Having it halfway stripped out is kind of freaking me out!  I want my car back to normal already...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

They look awesome :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

That style is an awesome fit for the TT. Has the material grown on you at all?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Yeah I like the style. I'm waiting for a nice review of them when you actually sit and drive in them more


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> That style is an awesome fit for the TT. Has the material grown on you at all?


It has. I was being a little over critical. It's definitely not my top choice, but does look good. It's when you are a few inches away it's not so good. I will still have them redone, but I hold off for now.



PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I like the style. I'm waiting for a nice review of them when you actually sit and drive in them more


I still haven't even sat in one for more than 5 minutes, so once I do get some seat time I will be sure to share my opinions. :thumbup:



Neb said:


> They look awesome :beer:


:beer: I can't wait to have the other one in. It definitely will change the feel of the interior for the better.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Sits awesome in there man!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Nice! Hurry up I can't wait lol


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I never get tired of looking at this thing, so sorry if you do. My car is a big project for one person... This is just a little motivation for me.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I never get tired of looking at this thing, so sorry if you do. My car is a big project for one person... This is just a little motivation for me.


The tail-wing!!!  Why, why, why, would they need that monstrosity. :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd literally kill for an RWB...993 with a Carrara or GT2 spoiler and their body kit....I mean all you need is the car and a cool 20k for the bodykit that they have to instal for you at their shop...:laugh:
The only question is to have the kit molded or riveted on. Both look bad ass
http://www.rwb.jp/new_RWB993.htm


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'd literally kill for an RWB...993 with a Carrara or GT2 spoiler and their body kit....I mean all you need is the car and a cool 20k for the bodykit that they have to instal for you at their shop...:laugh:
> The only question is to have the kit molded or riveted on. Both look bad ass
> http://www.rwb.jp/new_RWB993.htm


Rivits, definitely. And 20k is just for the kit. You still have to have suspension, wheels, tires, and the car has to be properly running before Nakai San will even start on it.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A 993 with a whale tail for me. RWB would be amazing, but give me 150k and I will build my own.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> A 993 with a whale tail for me. RWB would be amazing, but give me 150k and I will build my own.


Challenge accepted :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well if either of us win a big lottery, we will have to hand over 150 to the other for a wide Porsche build. :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Started blocking it. Both sides are just about ready for few coats of high build, then block it all again. Thankfully this thing is so small! It's actually enjoyable to sand.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ive got no words for this project. (


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks bro!:beer:



Does anyone know of a good method for pulling the spoiler off? I know that there are bolts to pull on the bottom side, its the adhesive strips that I need to figure out how to "cut" through. I'm priming the car tomorrow, and need it off tonight.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks bro!:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good method for pulling the spoiler off? I know that there are bolts to pull on the bottom side, its the adhesive strips that I need to figure out how to "cut" through. I'm priming the car tomorrow, and need it off tonight.


I have the OEM spoiler removal tech bulletin. PM a good email and I'll send a copy to you.

bob


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks bro!:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good method for pulling the spoiler off? I know that there are bolts to pull on the bottom side, its the adhesive strips that I need to figure out how to "cut" through. I'm priming the car tomorrow, and need it off tonight.


Dental floss of braided fishing line, and saw it off.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*



warranty225cpe said:


> Dental floss of braided fishing line, and saw it off.


Yeah I use fishing line so it doesn't snap in half. Also I'm not sure if the adhesive is thick but you may need to get the 3m wheel that's like a magic eraser to get it off.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I use fishing line so it doesn't snap in half. Also I'm not sure if the adhesive is thick but you may need to get the 3m wheel that's like a magic eraser to get it off.


I use braided because mono doesnt seem to hold up very well.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Today's fun...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:beer::beer::beer: Old School painting out side :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

WOW that's a nice ass! I'm looking forward to see the car done!
But just don't tell me you're using aerosols to paint the whole car?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> :beer::beer::beer: Old School painting out side :thumbup::thumbup:


:beer: It made sense for the primer.



Bago47 said:


> WOW that's a nice ass! I'm looking forward to see the car done!
> But just don't tell me you're using aerosols to paint the whole car?


Thanks, so am I! You have to give me more credit than that... It's just primer, and not rattle can.


----------



## Mbkachks (Jan 10, 2013)

wow, I have been slightly following this build via Instagram, but just found this thread tonight, and after spending the past 2 hours reading through everything, I am just amazing, I'm so jealous of pretty much everything. I hope one day my TT is 53% as nice as this, great work!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That's a huge compliment man! Thank you!:beer::beer: It's been fun for the most part so far, and a lot of work.


----------



## Stuntin4u2nv (May 31, 2013)

nice build. almost as good as mine.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Stuntin4u2nv said:


> nice build. almost as good as mine.


:screwy:

Matt - What happened to those glass rockers you made?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Still have them in mind. They are on the "before paint" list. I will get to them as soon at the primer gets is final sand.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

This weekends work.


I was able to get it to this point, but the line above the grille want perfect.









I could have spent the time to perfect it, but decided to shave the line all together.

prepped with 24 grit.










Then filled with 3m 04240.










Then with Polyflex.










Sanded and can primed with SEM.










Perfected and primed with a proper high build.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks sharp. I'm still on the fence about shaving that line when I (eventually) respray my front bumper


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm still not so sure about it, but oh well. I might like it more with my other grill. :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Needs a 3-bar or 5-bar sans rings.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm still not so sure about it, but oh well. I might like it more with my other grill. :beer:


What arent you sure about?! :sly:

Looks great man! :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I dislike the three bar. I really only care for the one I have. I think the front end needs the depth it adds.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

What do you mean by depth? The lines that it originally has? If so, I think the only ones that should be left alone (my opinion of course) are the ones around the grille. I think that once those are shaved off, you get the 'somethings missing' feeling. If thats what youre referring to anyway :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Like actual depth. lol My grill has it's own bezel and inset grill.










This grill will add depth, so that the shaved line won't looks so much as something is missing. With the line it looks a little redundant. I am hoping it will look good with the grill I have on the car now.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin good Mat! opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Nice work! I can't wait to rid my bumper of those pesky washers and plate filler. You're right about the grille tho. It takes a different grille to pull off a fully shaved one. Personally I like the line with a 3 bar, but seeing as you never disappoint I'm going to keep my mouth shut until I see it on your car ha. Chances are it'll look great :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think the only grill choice that would be better with that would be the character grill. Shaved in it would look sick.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Needs primer and a little more work.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks great... But man getting into your car at night or drunk is going to be a pain!! Not driving of course


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nah. You can adjust the cable that releases the latch. I just have it maxed out, resulting in minimal effort to open the door. I'm more worried about finger nail scratches in my clear...on the passenger side. I will most likely be opening the door for anyone who rides here on out.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice work. Subtle mods are sometimes the best :beer:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Nah. You can adjust the cable that releases the latch. I just have it maxed out, resulting in minimal effort to open the door. I'm more worried about finger nail scratches in my clear...on the passenger side. I will most likely be opening the door for anyone who rides here on out.


So I get a chauffeur that opens doors for me when I come down to do a photoshoot? :laugh::laugh: Hell we might be able to have both cars in the shoot after h2o.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh My God!!!
That's exactly what I've been thinking to do for past few weeks! I've got a couple of dents and scratches in both of my doors, so it wouldn't cost me any aditional money blanking door handle holes (?).

Do you have any pics of this mod on a finished TT?


----------



## butlerlm (Jul 16, 2011)

Love the progress, ive been watching this on instagram


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Can you discuss the technique you used here? Metal? Fiberglass? I didn't see it in the thread.








Forty-six and 2 said:


> Two nights of work got me this...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> So I get a chauffeur that opens doors for me when I come down to do a photoshoot? :laugh::laugh: Hell we might be able to have both cars in the shoot after h2o.


I'm pretty sure I can trust you to handle opening the door without getting too grabby. :laugh: Does that mean you weep be picking up something exciting out there?!



Bago47 said:


> Oh My God!!!
> That's exactly what I've been thinking to do for past few weeks! I've got a couple of dents and scratches in both of my doors, so it wouldn't cost me any aditional money blanking door handle holes (?).
> 
> Do you have any pics of this mod on a finished TT?


I'd imagine that a shop would charge you more to do this, that is assuming you are having someone do the work for you. It's a bit more involved than I expected. I have never seen any pics of it done to a TTyet. I until I do, I believe I'm the first.



butlerlm said:


> Love the progress, ive been watching this on instagram


:beer: Thanks man.



Late__Apex said:


> Can you discuss the technique you used here? Metal? Fiberglass? I didn't see it in the thread.


It's all plastic. I used some highly specialized tools to plastic weld it all together...:laugh: :bs:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I bought a new passenger door. The damage from the guy backing into it started bugging me too much. I'd rather the door to be perfect to start with...

Unfortunately, that means redoing the door handle work. Since I'm starting fresh, should change the handle completely?

Examples of what I have in mind.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

TBH this is where I got my inspiration from...









But 2nd pic from your post also looks good.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Curious, your profession is in body work, just have some experience in it, or just bigger balls than most? :laugh: I've always wanted to attempt some things on my beater for fun and to learn but never get around to it. Looking foward to the end result, keep up the good work!

As for the handles I'd go with the Aston Martin handles or A3 handles.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> ...It's all plastic. I used some highly specialized tools to plastic weld it all together...:laugh: :bs:


Interesting… I had a body shop tell me they couldn't plastic weld a tab in a bumper because there are too many different plastic compounds out there and getting the right one would be almost impossible. Are you using anything specific or will a zip-tie do?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dark Zero said:


> Curious, your profession is in body work, just have some experience in it, or just bigger balls than most? :laugh: I've always wanted to attempt some things on my beater for fun and to learn but never get around to it. Looking foward to the end result, keep up the good work!
> 
> As for the handles I'd go with the Aston Martin handles or A3 handles.



I have worked in a body shop before, but only for a short amount of time. I have been interested in body work since I was a kid, and have been doing since then too. I have made a ton of mistakes in the beginning, but used them as learning experiences. I have zero fear of cutting into a car either. That most likely falls in the ballsy category.:laugh: I have cut so many cars, it just doesn't faze me anymore. 



All_Euro said:


> Interesting… I had a body shop tell me they couldn't plastic weld a tab in a bumper because there are too many different plastic compounds out there and getting the right one would be almost impossible. Are you using anything specific or will a zip-tie do?



That shop wasn't interested in doing the work for you... Bumpers are ALWAYS marked with their plastic type. For a tab though, I would use 3m 04240. Welding it will just lead it to break again. I have never hard of using zip ties!:laugh: I believe they are nylon. I used an old broken exhaust valance. It's the same type of plastic, so there is no issue fusing it together. I am going to skim it with a 3m product tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Figured you had some experience in it, it shows. I have no fear cutting up into my Jetta to learn if need be, again time and space usually is what holds me back. The TT, well that I won't dare use it as a learning experience. :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can trust you to handle opening the door without getting too grabby. :laugh: Does that mean you weep be picking up something exciting out there?!


I figure driving the car out will save me on two plane tickets and shipping for the wheels. :laugh::laugh: Lets plan something out after I get back from H2o.



Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have cut so many cars, it just doesn't faze me anymore.


Like a Corrado... or two.











Forty-six and 2 said:


> That shop wasn't interested in doing the work for you... Bumpers are ALWAYS marked with their plastic type. For a tab though, I would use 3m 04240. Welding it will just lead it to break again. I have never hard of using zip ties!:laugh: I believe they are nylon. I used an old broken exhaust valance. It's the same type of plastic, so there is no issue fusing it together. I am going to skim it with a 3m product tomorrow.


They might as well have told you to **** off. Most production body shops are like that. They want an easy fix to get your car in and out as fast as they can. Less prep work for them which means more profit.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm still not so sure about it, but oh well. I might like it more with my other grill. :beer:


Looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This. If you're going for a 'clean' look, this does it.

LOL, I used zip ties when I made these: Well just for small parts.. I think I mainly used the plastic shavings from an mk3 bumper


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Prepped it for the final prime.










Then sprayed it.











There is a big problem though. The new primer is different than the first round, and caused it to wrinkle in spots. NowI have zero faith in the primers adhesion. I don't think the front fenders and hood have any issue, but the rest of the car will need to be sanded.  I doubt I will have the time to finish it all before the planned date to spray the actual paint on it, so I will post an update when it finally does happen.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That's bunk. :thumbdown:

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Yeah don't take the chance. That blows but it'll be worth it in the end and you know it


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Ouch! That's no bueno. hopefully you get this all sorted asap. I want to see this beautiful girl finished!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

god damn this car is amazing!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I just heard from the guy I will be renting the paint booth from. His grand father passed away yesterday, and his funeral is next weekend. That will bump the date back two weeks to the 5th of next month. I also talked to the paint supply shop this morning, and they claim that wrinkles can happen when layering primer. The solvents in the new coats can get into the old stuff. The solution is to completely sand off any wrinkled primer, then recoat it. I suppose that will be my next step... 

I am sick of doing body/paint work! I really want to be finished now.:banghead:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Audiguy84 said:


> Looks great... But man getting into your car at night or drunk is going to be a pain!! Not driving of course


I have been thinking about this. I have come up with a lighting solution... I will post pics once it's sorted out.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have about 40% of it blocked, and I think it's alright. It atleast lifted my spirits back up today.





















The new passenger door came into.today, and has some shipping damage. Body work seems to be never ending! I will have to figure out when I will have time to shave both handle recesses.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Matt -- This is looking great :thumbup::thumbup: I wish I had the skill level to pull off work like this...

Any advice for pulling the rear spoiler off? I'm currently trying to remove mine for a project and having no luck at all. Took off the four 10mm bolts I could find under the hatch, heated the glue a little only to melt an edge of the spoiler :banghead:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Why don't you run fishing line under it and 'saw' the glue apart?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> Why don't you run fishing line under it and 'saw' the glue apart?


that's the oem method. they use a 'tool' that is a cable with handles. it does do damage to the paint and requires a respray.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> that's the oem method. they use a 'tool' that is a cable with handles. it does do damage to the paint and requires a respray.





Neb said:


> Why don't you run fishing line under it and 'saw' the glue apart?



Thanks guys -- I thought of that for a second then got distracted by my fridge full of beverages. The respray is OK- I'll be doing body work to this panel anyway.

Sorry to take your thread off topic!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> Matt -- This is looking great :thumbup::thumbup: I wish I had the skill level to pull off work like this...
> 
> Any advice for pulling the rear spoiler off? I'm currently trying to remove mine for a project and having no luck at all. Took off the four 10mm bolts I could find under the hatch, heated the glue a little only to melt an edge of the spoiler :banghead:



Thanks man!:beer:

I really don't have much more to add than what was already suggested. I guess using a sharpened putty knife/paint scripscraper would probably work well. I tried a handful of lines and wires with zero luck. No matter what method, I'm sure it the same nightmare. I would bet on the scraper to work the best though. Good luck! Stock up on beer before you start.:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not much of an update.

I have been fighting to make the "perfect" color for weeks now... I finally did it today! The paint shop hates me and my custom quest. :laugh: Now I'm positive it won't be mistaken for Nimbus or Aviator. I paid my booth rental deposit earlier today. It will get sprayed this Saturday!! 

Lighting is very deceiving in every picture I have taken, but this is the best so far.










I still have some finishing touches to do to the car, but it's 95% ready to go finally.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thinking ur going to do the orange color. umpkin: lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Very cool. I can't wait to see this :beer:


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

Been waiting to see this!:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just in time for winter so you can get rock chips all over it:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been considering a solution for that.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

forty-six and 2 said:


> not much of an update.
> 
> I have been fighting to make the "perfect" color for weeks now... I finally did it today! The paint shop hates me and my custom quest. :laugh: Now i'm positive it won't be mistaken for nimbus or aviator. I paid my booth rental deposit earlier today. It will get sprayed this saturday!! :d
> 
> ...


 yeeeaaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have considering a solution for that.


winter beater!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have considering a solution for that.


Drive that 2 seater you stopped working on and swap a 5 cylinder in it over winter?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> winter beater!


I do have one of those. It needs new plugs and a registration renewal to get it back on the road. 



PLAYED TT said:


> Drive that 2 seater you stopped working on and swap a 5 cylinder in it over winter?


That will be a fast way to die of exposure! :laugh: The 5 cylinder will probably make it in around spring break, maybe sooner. My thoughts are more of a paint protection solution.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

wow nice to see progress.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

enough typing.... get to painting!!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think this the worst this car has ever looked...


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

...and still looks better than most of ours..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> ...and still looks better than most of ours..


 I do concur , owner fixing/upgrading his car with his own hands is a jewelcrafting :thumbup: 

OP: admiration and respect for you Sir


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Almost there...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Cant wait to see some color on this thing..


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not much progress. Not much of anything to do other than paint it... Crap pay is pushing that back. :thumbdown:

Something to look at though.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I love it!!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: I do like it, but have another idea for accent finish. It just depends on how well this goes with the grey.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

That orange is bright enough to blind me on the phone!!! Keep up the good work Matt :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hurry up already I'm getting blue balls from all this teasing :laugh:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Any updates on door handles?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hurry up already I'm getting blue balls from all this teasing :laugh:




x2:thumbup::sly::sly:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer:

Here is another to keep them blue. :laugh:


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

very nice build, clean:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

It's about time :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

About time Matt eace:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

ray32 said:


> very nice build, clean:beer:





PLAYED TT said:


> It's about time :beer:





DeckManDubs said:


> About time Matt eace:



Thanks!:beer: 

The goal was to spray it before making it to page #20.:laugh: I'm spraying it Saturday, so I guess there is a little hope left...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So can't wait for this.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

:beer::beer::beer:

This thing is going to be :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

As it sits. 12 solid hours of tedious detail work. It's insane how many things you can make better when you are looking in all the places you will never see when it is assembled...:screwy: An ocd paint job is never a bad thing though. I will be back at it in the morning. Without a doubt it will have color before noon.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> As it sits. 12 solid hours of tedious detail work. It's insane how many things you can make better when you are looking in all the places you will never see when it is assembled...:screwy: An ocd paint job is never a bad thing though. I will be back at it in the morning. Without a doubt it will have color before noon.


OCD is fruitful sometimes  keep up the great work Sir , it'll pay off when it all done .:beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking like some awesome progress Matt. Its all in the detail! I want paint ic: !!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Looking good!!!!😍❤


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok, its after noon. I want to see paint!!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Fap fap fap


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh man the color is looking gorgeous on the car, can't wait to see it all together. I'm OCD on things I wouldn't be able to see after since I'd know its there and seen it already. :laugh: Its great you're talking the time and prided yourself to make it right.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

boom


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Can't decide if it's brown or grey. It's been quite the project. Thanks for the good words. :beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Chocolate Grey :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you..


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

stunning!!!



#bestTTever


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Going to have to agree with Morio, sorry you have been dethroned. Good work Matt!


----------



## Aseph (Feb 13, 2007)

Bangarang!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

James is beating off, while Ben's is fighting off his hand! :laugh: :beer:


Thanks for the compliments.

I started sanding it. I'm nearly halfway finished, and will be spraying more clear on it Wednesday. It will be reassembled over the weekend, and ready for it's last sanding and polishing. Atleast until the spring, when it's time to do it again. There hasn't been a single bit of sun yet. It will be a nice to see it when it finally makes it outside.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

It simply cannot happen soon enough. The amount of craftsmanship that has gone into this TT is what makes it so stunning. 

Leaving time and money aside, the fact that one has the adequate skills and the desire to make something their own surpassing common modifications is what makes this TT the most stunning and possibly the most visually appealing TT out there. 

Having a wide body TT, very similar to what you have done has been a wet dream of mine. To simply see someone actually undertake the task themselves and to do one that actually looks right, gets me all giggity on the inside. 

Well done man. I simply can not wait to see it. :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Sebastian! That's the best compliment I have ever received.:beer:


Those handles!!! :heart:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

#orgasmic handle job


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love what you've done with the handles. Subtle yet awesome.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Not bad at all, but I was really hoping for handles from one of the previous pages of this thread.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

ModsTTand said:


> #orgasmic handle job





Neb said:


> Love what you've done with the handles. Subtle yet awesome.


:beer: Thanks! I like them a lot more than I thought I would.



Bago47 said:


> Not bad at all, but I was really hoping for handles from one of the previous pages of this thread.


It would have been cool to have one of those other handles, but it would be time consuming to build and install. This one has cleaned oem style to it. Feel free to fit one of the other styles to your car. I'd like to see someone do it.:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It's going back together.










I have some "cleaning" to do before it make it is 100% reassembled...


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Coming together beautifully Matt. :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Looks stunning!!! #bestTTever


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking great Matt!! Cant wait to see this thing back together.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: Thanks guys!

There is a bitter storm rolling in, and I'm afraid of having this curing clear exposed to it... Highs in the low teens may even stop the curing process all together. I'm guess I should probably be patient, and hold off on pulling it outside. :thumbdown:

That or hit up Macco, and try to convince them to let me in for a bake cycle! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Yeah def wait lol. So much car porn in Instagram :heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hard to believe...  :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

So much awesome.. :what:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

warranty225cpe said:


> So much awesome.. :what:




x2!!!!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I pulled it outside for a few minutes today, and to tell you the truth...I'm not sure how much I like it. :sly: It looks amazing in the shop, but more brown than I wanted. I'm hoping it's the gold wheels and nasty headlights throwing me off. 



















Maybe it's just a better color for overcast weather. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Seems like it has a brownish hue in warm light. Still looks great tho:beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I was shooting for a brown toned grey, but I may have taken it a little too far. It is was it is, so all I can do is get used to it. 

I have been planning a carbon wrapped roof since the beginning of the project, what is your opinion on that idea?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I was shooting for a brown toned grey, but I may have taken it a little too far. It is was it is, so all I can do is get used to it.
> 
> I have been planning a carbon wrapped roof since the beginning of the project, what is your opinion on that idea?


Personally I like the color. Carbon roof with carbon mirrors possibly other accents like 3.2 spoiler extension, cupra r lip, valence would tie it all together and look dope:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I believe you are right.










I used these colors as my inspiration. The bottom two are Lambo "Grigio Telesto", and the Lotus has been edited to look this way, but truly is a blue grey color.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Hmmm yeah I like all those colors. Too bad the lotus is no more . But in all honesty you're on the money and can't go wrong :beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> to tell you the truth...I'm not sure how much I like it. :sly:


I almost want to agree with the fact that it may be the wheels and the lights. I personally find that the smaller, finer details really make or break the looks of any car. 

For example, I love the look of my car on rainy or misty days because for one it makes it appear clean and the matte finish on the roof pops out much more. 

Clean wheels and nice black tires really make more color pop. And I almost want to gaurentee that once you put your summer wheels on, the black and silver tones will really make the color pop and provide more contrast that will be that much more appealing to the eye. Add in the carbon fibre accents, and youre golden. 

I was fairly disappointed with the look of my back end once I put the new valance on and went single outlet. It didnt look as aggressive and almost felt like the back end lost a little 'masculinity' if you will. Its been growing on me though, and once I finish the rear end with the spoiler extension, I think Itll look even better.

Obviously all my opinion. In any case though, give it a little time. finish the accents, and itll grow on you. A proper photoshoot would definitely do it some justice too! 

Looks good man. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I was shooting for a brown toned grey, but I may have taken it a little too far. It is was it is, so all I can do is get used to it.
> 
> I have been planning a carbon wrapped roof since the beginning of the project, what is your opinion on that idea?



For sure it's those wheels and headlights. Personally I hate carbon wrap, especially on the roof as it's a matte finish and in the end it's a fake carbon fibre that looks cheap. Wrapping in matte *insert colour* for example would look way better than carbon. Or just leave it as is for the time being and see if you get used to it.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I feel the same about the vinyl wrap. :thumbdown: My plan is to use real carbon.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Personally I like the color. Carbon roof with carbon mirrors possibly other accents like 3.2 spoiler extension, cupra r lip, valence would tie it all together and look dope:thumbup:



Agreed. Some carbon or black would break the color up a little bit. The gold wheels makes the color seem more yellow (brownish), Black or Silver wheels would look money!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

While you're at in Matt get some carbon wheels too


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Your crazy that color is killer! Looks awesome dude! It's definitely the headlights throwing you off


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Overcast lighting definitely looks the best. I do love it here!

Enough whoring for now...:sly:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Park it. Pull the wheels: prep and spray. Cuz that wheel color does not suit the TT now.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> *Not *Enough whoring.


More snow pics!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I dont thing the wheels are an issue. Im sure they would look much better if they were clean. The headlights def need a little attention. I like the grill. I wonder how it would look with the surrounding part of the grill painted to match..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I dont thing the wheels are an issue. Im sure they would look much better if they were clean. The headlights def need a little attention. I like the grill. I wonder how it would look with the surrounding part of the grill painted to match..


Why don't you put your actual wheels on and post a pic


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*



PLAYED TT said:


> Why don't you put your actual wheels on and post a pic


X2


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Why don't you put your actual wheels on and post a pic


I have to save something to tease you with. :laugh: I am also going to use the pics of them on the car for a sponsorship attempt.  The Porsches wheels need to be retired... The wheel bearings have taken enough punishment for a while.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have to save something to tease you with. :laugh: I am also going to use the pics of them on the car for a sponsorship attempt.  The Porsches wheels need to be retired... The wheel bearings have taken enough punishment for a while.


Not fair


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

"Do unto other's as you would have them do unto you." lmao :wave:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> "Do unto other's as you would have them do unto you." lmao :wave:


lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> "Do unto other's as you would have them do unto you." lmao :wave:


Ah **** ya got me there:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I was trying to hold off posting pictures after putting the VIP's back on to spite James, but it just looked too good to keep it a secret. :laugh: :beer: I have other details to keep to myself for now.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Looks good Matt!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Holy fack dude😍😍😍 

I hate you... And ready to sell my TT ... I am done


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks incredible Matt! But I think the barrels on those wheels would look better if they werent black.. How about painting either the barrels or the centers to match the paint? I think that would match the paint scheme more. Those wheels are huge. But I think the black barrels get lost in the wheel well.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks fellas! :beer:

The black lips complaint is the most common. They are a love them or hate them kind of thing. I love them. They give the wheel a dark feel, without the cheap look of a black center. Im not a fan of color matched wheels, in most cases. It usually gives a bland appearance. With my dislike for this color in the sun would just make me hate the wheels too. They will be staying this way, but I will make my future wheel choices different. I need to ditch the twist, and pick up a new winter set. Then build the RS'.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The new page needs the new pictures.



Forty-six and 2 said:


>


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

:drool:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Want! ...wantwantwantwantwant...


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

:thumbup: awesome.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

"EZ-lip" as side skirt trim. 







It attaches with trim tape.


All sprayed the roof black, in preparation for a carbon overlay.








The hatch strip would have needed to be completely finished before paint, inorder to avoid a ridge line of carbon. I am going to make a carbon roof spoiler that will cover the strip, and flow with the roof.


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

coming along nice:thumbup:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

We... want... to... see...

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>HANDLES!!!! </big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That looks absolutely stunning. Looks really great on those wheels as they are as well. I'm surprised at how well it all works together, but man that looks hot :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1 get better camera
2 retake
3 sell me a billboard size print


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Already having those on my Desktop background collection/screensavers

Is It ok with Za Boss, !?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> That looks absolutely stunning. Looks really great on those wheels as they are as well. I'm surprised at how well it all works together, but man that looks hot :beer::beer::beer:


Thanks!:beer: I love the wheels more than ever now. Even though the color is different than I planned under the sun, I think it's going to grow on me. 





PLAYED TT said:


> 1 get better camera
> 2 retake
> 3 sell me a billboard size print


I do need a better camera, but the resolution dropped majorly once it was hosted. I can email you the original. It looks a 100x better. That print would be pricey!! I will leave that to you.  :beer:




ModsTTand said:


> Already having those on my Desktop background collection/screensavers
> 
> Is It ok with Za Boss, !?



Nice! That's an honor.:beer: I don't think any of my cars have ever made it to anyone's computer background other than my own!:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1. Create Flikr account
2. Upload awesome photo
3. Let us enjoy said photo 

Flikr > ****bucket


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*



Neb said:


> 1. Create Flikr account
> 2. Upload awesome photo
> 3. Let us enjoy said photo
> 
> Flikr > ****bucket


This


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't wait to make the spoiler add on and hatch spoiler!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I can't wait to make the spoiler add on and hatch spoiler!


Looks fuchin awesome! I miss CO. And make that 2 spoiler add-ons. If its the design we've been talking about, Im so in :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

is that before or after the diffuser he's making?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Idk lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> is that before or after the diffuser he's making?


:laugh: Before. Some of us don't have a badass spoiler already... This has been a busy work week so far, or else I would have started on it already. The diffuser will have to wait on these two parts. I don't have focus on paint prep, so it will start working out a bit faster.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A little fuel door project...





Sprayed black for carbon prep







I'll throw it back on tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

love it:thumb up:. What did you use to build that up?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> love it:thumb up:. What did you use to build that up?


Looks almost like JB weld.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: 

Evercoat metal2metal and then a glaze to fill any pin holes.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Holy tamale...You're like the MacGyver of TT mods...:thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Sooooo you coming out east this summer for any shows?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :beer:
> 
> Evercoat metal2metal and then a glaze to fill any pin holes.


Thought it looked like double stick tape haha. That stuff looks cool to work with


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

paullee said:


> Holy tamale...You're like the MacGyver of TT mods...:thumbup:



:laugh: :laugh:



lucpost said:


> Sooooo you coming out east this summer for any shows?



I promised a certain moderator that I would make it to.2014 H2o... I have to say that I will only make it out, if I have a fresh motor. I have a plan for the motor, but we will see.



PLAYED TT said:


> Thought it looked like double stick tape haha. That stuff looks cool to work with



It's pretty much liked any body filler, but with a ton of aluminum in it and super strong.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*



Forty-six and 2 said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm wonder who that mod was :laugh: 

And does it dry as hard as metal? Or like a plastic?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> And does it dry as hard as metal? Or like a plastic?


Very ridged. A piece as thick as this one started it fairly difficult to break by hand without a decent amount of pressure.

Started on a spoiler today. 









Then shaped. I want it to be my own style, not styled after the ones available already. I want it to have a duck bill type upwards turn to it. These pictures are of it in fairly rough shape. There is plenty of trimming to do, and symmetry shaping. 










Give me your honest opinion. Better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

It looks good, my initial thought was it's to big, but that I think is because it's not Yet painted so it stands out more.:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Reminds me of a whale tail. I say keep it. But if you ever change your mind I'll send you my address


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I facking love it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Not sure how I feel about this. I did a quick and dirty p-shop to make it black.



It reminds me of the earlier 911 whale tales like this:










which I'm not a fan of compared to the later 911 Turbo whale tales:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Exceptional build but I too am having concerns. Sign up ahead says: "Beware of shark-jumping!"

bob


----------



## Tijji (Jun 9, 2011)

i would prefer a Hofele Spoiler which looks like a 911 turbo spoiler










the photoshopped version looks too long for the TT, just my opinion


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Revised, but still couldn't much better pictures.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*46 and 2's Intro and Build*

Just take my money and make me one!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tijji said:


> i would prefer a Hofele Spoiler which looks like a 911 turbo spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also prefer the Hofele  But I certainly can appreciate making your own. Doing that > buying one IMO.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Also, maybe I think I would like it better if it was just moulded to the OEM one so there was no seam at all...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I do love the Hofele. I tried to buy it two different times, but it didn't work out... I certainly can make a knock off, but that's not what I'm interested in. I also like the 2 piece spoiler look. The contrast between the painted section and add on looks good.

I'm pretty happy with the overall shape and proportions of mine. There are still contour details that need to be added. 

I'd like to say I will make a small run of these, but it's no easy or cheap task to make happen. I really don't believe there is enough interest in it to even come close to making it worth while for me.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

[QUOTE[/QUOTE]

Kinda like the Kim Kardashian of TT asses...Nice and wide...


----------



## coop795 (Jul 18, 2013)

what if there was a three piece wing, permanent on the fenders and the center attached to the hatch?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

coop795 said:


> what if there was a three piece wing, permanent on the fenders and the center attached to the hatch?


I agree. I was kind of trying to invision something similar. 

As it stands, Im not quite a huge fan of it - my opinion. My reasoning behind that, is I think that it extends too far out before it flips up. Adding width to it, would probably make it flow better. Just my thoughts! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I personally don't like the wider spoilers, such as the ABT or Sportec. I think it should stay on the hatch only. From the looks of it, mine is no larger than the Hofele. I did have it follow the upward angle of the factory spoiler, while the Hofele somewhat tilts downward. I have it how I want it, minus a few details that will be added during the glassing process. 

If I end up not liking it after it's black, I will just make another one that is different...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> If I end up not liking it after it's black, I will just make another one that is different...


Oh the benefits... :laugh::heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Fuel door progress...

Carbon wrapped with 3m 77 spray adhesive.



One coat of resin and one thick coat of UV resistant gelcoat. The gelcoat isn't necessary, but my resin is amber colored, so building it up would just look terrible.




Sanded from 220 up to 1200, then sprayed with 3 coats of clear.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That looks amazing!

I can see how one piece of carbon fiber can lead to another one, and to another one, and to another one...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: Thanks man! I have always been a fan of carbon accenting. I have a bit more planned.

Missing a couple bolts, but you get the idea.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

That looks awesome man. I love it


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


>


 <-- My eyes literally did that. :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome as usual


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

That looks amazing! Looks so damn smooth. Jealous, would love to attempt such a thing one day.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn you TT MacGyver!!!!! Damn you!!!!!

Looks Hawt enough for 2:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: Thanks guys!




paullee said:


> Damn you TT MacGyver!!!!! Damn you!!!!!
> 
> Looks Hawt enough for 2:thumbup::thumbup:


:laugh: MacGyver! :beer:


----------



## Aseph (Feb 13, 2007)

Dang broski everything about this is winning! Love the wing and gas tank cover! I like them even more knowing you diy'd it! :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: Thanks man. This is a diy everything car.




This was waiting for me today. I have the heat exchanger already, but need some fitment advice/opinions. It's 26x7x3.5. I went with the 3.5" thick, because it will be more efficient. The issue is the radiator support to bumper gap narrow's to just under 2" at each end of the center bumper opening. The a/c is getting permanently removed, so the condenser is not an issue. 

I am trying to avoid cutting the bumper!! The rad support is that fibrous plastic crap, so notching and welding it isn't an option. Anyone have any ideas on notching the support and returning it to a structural member?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Couple of questions to help try and figure it out:

- How does the water get cooled down after the AWIC? stock rad? bigger rad? or 2nd rad?
- planning on placing the AWIC between rad support and bumper crash bar?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The water gets pumped through the intercooler then a heat exchanger. It's pretty much a radiator. I'll take a picture of mine Monday, I left it at work. It will mount behind the bumper, as you mentioned.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

So can you mount the exchanger as if it was a FMIC? sounds like the easiest way (assuming you dont have an FMIC already)


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

exactly :thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool, so what do the exchanger brackets look like? pic?

You could fab some brackets for the exchanger depending on where you want to mount it.
I've seen FMIC mounted using brackets fabricated to attach to:
- top side of crash bar (using the bolt that keeps the actual bar in place (I think relentless does it this way)









- crash bar mounts (there 1 or 2 usable bolts there)...like forge does it http://www.forgemotorsport.com/ttfmic.pdf

- the actual crappy piece rad support you mentioned via bolts and washers (42DD uses this solution)









Could one of these work?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't have any pics of it yet. They are just simple single hole vertical flat tabs. I will definitely make a couple brackets to mount it to the crash bar. It's the rad support interference that will be an issue. It will have to be cut. I don't think there will be anyway around it. I will pull the bumper off soon to get a better idea of what I have to work with.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Man I have to give you some props! You have made a stunning TT needless to say! :beer: I enjoy watching threads like this!


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dont Know If This Helps, But Mine Is Mounted With Aluminum Brackets With Hardware Through Existing Holes In The Radiator support. We Welded The Brakets Directly To The Heat Exchanger At The Top. There Is Also A Single bracket On The Bottom.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bump for finished spoiler pics? :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the picture. I will need to pull the bumper to truly getNo an idea of what I have to work with. It is looking like the rad support will need to be notched. My heat exchanger looks to be 6" or so longer than yours. The ends of it extend past the opening yours is mounted in.

A shot of it. It's 3.5" thick.







Neb said:


> bump for finished spoiler pics? :beer:


No finished shots, but a couple of last weeks progress. I had to go out of town for work, so I didn't get as far as I hoped.








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/rdsfsu2004/
IMG_20140106_195837_zpsky1hjxxg.jpg


It hard to get a good picture of it, since it is white. There is plenty of work to be done to it before calling it finished.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just make me an extension xthxbye:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Are you happy to see me or is that a roll of quarters in you pocket? :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Caption contest begins.....NOW!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I drive by this spot everyday, so I decided to stop for a few pics today.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Reminds me of the garden of gods. Jesus I need to go out there again. I hate the east coast lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It is the Garden of the Gods. lol I work a minute or so away from it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> It is the Garden of the Gods. lol I work a minute or so away from it.


Lmao 2000 miles away and I still remember what it looks like


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome shot.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been out of town for the past two weeks, and came home to a couple new toys.

Thanks to James for the gauge faces. I really appreciate you going through trouble of making these happen. Can't wait to get them in. :beer:



And soon to be my favorite mod!!



It's a low mileage long block. It's going to get a thorough check, and if all is good I will start collecting FI parts. They have been proven to handle 400 whp without a single change to the internals. I'm hoping to be able to drop it in as is...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Aaaaahhhhhh!! :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice motor! I think BlueWater Performance has replaced most of their 3.2 VR6 with the 2.5 because of there power output capabilities.


Rob


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I cant wait to see the puppy in the car!!

What kinda turbo are you planning on running?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> Nice motor! I think BlueWater Performance has replaced most of their 3.2 VR6 with the 2.5 because of there power output capabilities.
> 
> 
> Rob



I'm pretty excited to start collecting parts for it. I just read 450 whp should be the max for the factory motor. That's plenty, but I may decide to rebuild it with rods/pistons and good bolts. I'm still trying to settle the management. There aren't many options out there right now.



Converted2VW said:


> I cant wait to see the puppy in the car!!
> 
> What kinda turbo are you planning on running?



The whole reason for the swap is to keep a big turbo's spool time in check. I have been planning to use a PTE 5862. The TT's gears seem to be fairly short, so that turbo should work well for reasonable power and good street drivability.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you skinned the roof already?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

No. I haven't been home for few weeks now. I have to go back out of town soon too. Good for making money, but doesn't let me get anything done.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:heart: This direction...not just a stance car anymore:laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm pretty excited to start collecting parts for it. I just read 450 whp should be the max for the factory motor. That's plenty, but I may decide to rebuild it with rods/pistons and good bolts. I'm still trying to settle the management. There aren't many options out there right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Short spool time was my exact thought and lack of tuning is why I didn't go through with the swap/FI build. Looking forward to seeing it done here :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweeeeeeet.. opcorn:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> :heart: This direction...not just a stance car anymore:laugh:


:laugh: So much effort went into being the lowest static TT though. I'm committed, but have always had a plan brewing for performance. Now it's time. 



DougLoBue said:


> Short spool time was my exact thought and lack of tuning is why I didn't go through with the swap/FI build. Looking forward to seeing it done here :thumbup:



The management is a concern, but I'm sure I will get something to work well. The thought of a powerful 4 cylinder brings on the thoughts of terrible lag. I have only held off on a motor build to weigh all my options. This one should be a good fit. I've seen some impressive numbers. I can't wait to get further along.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm pretty excited to start collecting parts for it. I just read 450 whp should be the max for the factory motor. That's plenty, but I may decide to rebuild it with rods/pistons and good bolts...



I've contemplated this swap numerous times - love this 2.5L! I'd think about the crankshaft too though... seems to be a weak point. Check Post #571 - he swapped in a forged TT-RS crank for the broken one...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4134747-MK3-2-5-swap/page17


EDIT: oops - haven't checked that thread in a while... I see your post now at the end. Your TT is looking awesome btw - can't wait to see these new developments unfold :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

All_Euro said:


> I've contemplated this swap numerous times - love this 2.5L! I'd think about the crankshaft too though... seems to be a weak point. Check Post #571 - he swapped in a forged TT-RS crank for the broken one...
> 
> Your TT is looking awesome btw - can't wait to see these new developments unfold :thumbup:


I have read through that thread, and it's motivating to see what these motors are capable of! 

I'm keeping the crank in kind, but my target numbers are going to be a bit under where he broke his. He estimated a little over 500 awhp at 20psi on a grippy strip. I'd imagine care should be taken with any grip situations, since a failure is possible at a number of different hp figures. I am also curious if he retained the 9.5:1 compression ratio with his Wiseco pistons. His hp numbers at 16 psi blew my mind! Seeing that has me extremely confident that I can reach 400 with ease.

I will end up buying a second 2.5 to build over the coming winter. I will use the TTRS crank, along with forged rods/piston/arp. That will be the motor I truly push. I'd imagine pushing 30 psi would result in 600+ whp!

Should be a fun build at every stage. Thanks for watching and the compliments. :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Rford71 said:


> Nice motor! I think BlueWater Performance has replaced most of their 3.2 VR6 with the 2.5 because of there power output capabilities.
> 
> Rob


Going back to the old 12v VR6 would yield enough power to turn every drive train component on a TT to little bits of metal. 700AWHP is not hard on a 12v, even 850+ with good management, keeping everything else together tends to be the issue. The 12v's can bust apart S4 rear ends and reduce 01E transmissions to paper weights under hard use. 

However, the big thing ends up being the reasonable rate of power return with reliability. For any track car that sees intensive time on a road course, 300-400whp is a lot, especially if it stays together for a season or two. 



Forty-six and 2 said:


> The whole reason for the swap is to keep a big turbo's spool time in check. I have been planning to use a PTE 5862. The TT's gears seem to be fairly short, so that turbo should work well for reasonable power and good street drivability.



Short with a good power band works awesome, long gears just mean a harder torque load which can cause point loading the teeth on the 02A/02M transmissions. So even 400whp will be wild! 500 range starts eating drive train parts, especially if used in anger.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Short with a good power band works awesome, long gears just mean a harder torque load which can cause point loading the teeth on the 02A/02M transmissions. So even 400whp will be wild! 500 range starts eating drive train parts, especially if used in anger.



I have always enjoyed the short gear since I bought it. It's great for spooling through traffic. Should work well with my turbo choice.


Intake parts started showing up.



I already have the runner tubing and a Hemi tb flange. I will have a plenum plate water jet cut as soon as I come up with the specs of the thing. The head flange will be ordered from IE on Friday.

It's looks like tax season will be kind to me this year. They have been filed already, so the waiting game will begin the 31st. I'll order the turbo then.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Like


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Matt-

We're you looking for leather wrapped dash pics a few weeks ago? Just stumbled on these....

http://flic.kr/p/k2LVZ2

http://flic.kr/p/k2LW1V


They were on an external hard drive I'm sorting through. I have no idea who's car it was. Date created was 2010.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I didn't start the thread, but was interested in stitch placement. Thanks for posting them. :beer: Alcantara looks pretty good!

I placed my turbo order today! Went with a PTE 5862 ar82, vband in/out and a 46mm vband wastegate. Can't wait to get the ball rolling with this 2.5 motor. I also paid Nub for some intake help. I am waiting on a aluminum order to build it, then he will stick it together I'm pretty excited to see it turn out.

What are your thoughts about a top or bottom mount exhaust manifold? That will be the next project...

new pic for this thread.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm excited to see the mani done. I would have done it but the schools shop isn't an ideal place for projects like that. I'd have to finish it in one sitting or risk it going missing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nicely machined parts right there :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Rford71 said:


> Nice motor! I think BlueWater Performance has replaced most of their 3.2 VR6 with the 2.5 because of there power output capabilities.
> 
> 
> Rob


too bad I wouldn't trust ball washer performance with an RC car.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

TheBurninator said:


> too bad I wouldn't trust ball washer performance with an RC car.


Not the hijacked this thread, but I'm curious have you had personal experience with BWP? I have not but I've only heard good things from people in the R32 forums and have one friend who moved from Colorado to the Washington DC area who has a 600whp VRT motor built by them and he swears by them. NGP Racing does most of my big Motor mods.

Just to be clear I'm not saying you're wrong, this is just the first time I've heard anything bad said about them.


Robert


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Nice TT

How did you mounted that strip under your side skirt? pics of that? i love the idea


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: Thanks man! It's held on with adhesive. They come withan inch wide piece of trim tape attached.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Could we get some kind of a link (I'm guessing that's from eBay?) please?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just an "EZ lip". It's crazy that it is such a hit! :laugh: I just threw it on the side, because it looked a little strange on the bumper. 

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=201031066290


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Just an "EZ lip". It's crazy that it is such a hit! :laugh: I just threw it on the side, because it looked a little strange on the bumper.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=201031066290


Ha!! That's great. Simplest answer is usually the best. 

cheers.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Rford71 said:


> Not the hijacked this thread, but I'm curious have you had personal experience with BWP? I have not but I've only heard good things from people in the R32 forums and have one friend who moved from Colorado to the Washington DC area who has a 600whp VRT motor built by them and he swears by them. NGP Racing does most of my big Motor mods.
> 
> Just to be clear I'm not saying you're wrong, this is just the first time I've heard anything bad said about them.
> 
> ...


The list of people with law suits against them are a good start.

The list of people that he has ****ed over is another good place to start too. I'm good friends with a couple former employees, so I have probably heard more than most. Also friends with one person that has a pending suit. And another that they forgot to tighten the clamps in intercooler piping... Not much there, but seriously that is a stupid over sight. I don't have personal experience because my car goes to the dealer for oil changes and my garage for anything else.

I would place them on the same level as EIP, but at least EIP made their own products instead of putting their name on other peoples.


Anyways back to hairdresser cars opcorn:
Lets shoot this bitch soon Matt


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Starting to get serious...


Precision 5862 a/r 82 V-band in/out with thermal coating



46mm wastegate



044 fuel pump showed up yesterday too. I have been busy, but will make some intake manifold progress soon. After it is all wrapped up I will start on the exhaust manifold. I'm still undecided on whether to build a top or bottom mount...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Those are cute


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Theyre so pretty! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

That turbo should do the trick!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer:

I hope it was a good choice. I can't wait to see how quickly it will spin.

Any injector suggestions? I am going to go with e85 from the start. I'm looking for 450whp, and would like to keep a good idle.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :beer:
> 
> I hope it was a good choice. I can't wait to see how quickly it will spin.
> 
> Any injector suggestions? I am going to go with e85 from the start. I'm looking for 450whp, and would like to keep a good idle.


I don't know whose software you're going with, but if you go with UM I check with Jeff to see what injector he has the tune set up to use.:thumbup:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Rford71 said:


> I don't know whose software you're going with, but if you go with UM I check with Jeff to see what injector he has the tune set up to use.:thumbup:


This is the biggest hurtle with this swap.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> I don't know whose software you're going with, but if you go with UM I check with Jeff to see what injector he has the tune set up to use.:thumbup:


I haven't decided yet. The guys at c2 want to be apart of this project... It will come down to whoever can give me something more tailored to my needs. Right now I'm leaning towards C2 over UM, because of the hands held "logging/loader". I'm sure sending the ecu in everytime it needs to be adjusted will be a pain.



Jeebus said:


> This is the biggest hurtle with this swap.


Agreed. I really wish Eurodyne would get something together already... I'm really tempted to figure out a standalone with a manual haldex controller. I have a few ideas on how to control the pump according to boost pressure and braking.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

UM does not have a turbo tune option for the 2.5 Beetle. Eurodyne does not have Maestro working on any 2.5L and have no plans to. 

At this point it's C2 or standalone. Regarding the injectors, if you go with a cookie cutter style tune it will be whatever C2(or whomever steps up) wants you to run really. With standalone of course you have endless options. 

You can definitely run standalone and either a Haldex Standalone controller, or SQS manual style controller, or just wire up the pump to turn on the Haldex on and off with a switch. There's many options there. It may even be possible to still give Haldex everything it needs even with standalone, as the engine harness is separate but that will take some homework.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I actually have a Rabbit's ecu. I bought it after talking with UM. I figured I would grab one from a beetle if I went with C2.

I was thinking of a SQS manual controller, then using a hob switch to power the pump at a selected psi and possibly wire in a "normally closed" relay to the brake switch. It would cut the power to the pump during braking. The wiring would need to well thought out. That is if the residual pressure would allow that to even make a difference.?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Yep that will all work regarding the controller if you need to go that route. 

Regarding the Rabbit ECU, the issue with that is the speed sensor. The speed sensor on the Rabbit comes from the ABS sensor, where on the 2.5 Beetle it comes from the trans like a MK4, hence why folks are chasing down the Beetle ECU/Harness as it pairs up decently with the MK4 ME7 stuff. On the MK4 stuff the speed sensor on the trans pretty much just feeds the cluster and that's it. 

On the MK5 Rabbit the ABS/Wheel speed goes through the ABS module, this is where it will get tricky using the Rabbit ECU on these cars from what I can see.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good to know. :beer:

That knocks UM out of the option list for me. I will start weighing the C2 or SEM pros and cons. I really like the thought of SEM though. It means more dyno time, but either way it will need to be on the dyno. The price difference isn't a huge deal. I really want the control of the motor to not be reliant on someone other than me...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

You will never be disappointed with standalone. Definitely more work and effort getting there but the results are worth it. I've a run and played with a few different setups over the years and currently run Lugtronic/Vems on a few of our project cars and it's really awesome. Haltech is another wicked option however there's really no support in the VW world for it so that's a downside for sure.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

So far I only have experience with Megasquirt. I have been looking at Ms3 Pro. It seems fairly advanced. I will definitely look in to Lugtronic and Haltech.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Emailed Lugtronic about this, I'd also reach out to United Motorsports Matt, they have seem to be the best for the 5cyl from my basic research...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: Let me know what their response is. 

After looking closer at MS3pro, it doesn't have the ability to support dbw. Which majorly suck, because the features on the thing are pretty amazing!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

3.5 months since this was bumped... :thumbdown:



The old girl is about to get a 100% refresh... It will get exciting very soon! 

Also, I will have a complete running, boosting, well maintained complete 1.8t 225 swap for sale. Anyone that is interested or knows of anyone interested, send me a pm. I have video's of it holding full boost, perfect idle, and engine bay views while running. Just ask, if your interest is serious. :beer:


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Is that a kitchen counter and a oven? I thought this was photoshopped at first!

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep. The counters where there when I moved in, and I replaced the oven in the house. The old one made it's way to the garage. DIY powder coating.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I can't wait to see the next phase!!!

Gonna pull mine out this week and clean her up. Have to drive to dallas this weekend for the Stance Nation show... hope my old girl shows well.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't wait to get started!! It will be leaving the garage a wildly different car when it's finished. 

I got the replacement daily driver running right today. I need to reinsure it so that I can renew the plates. I'm shooting to get that taken care of this week.

I am dying to pull the 1.8t out! All I need is one motor mount to have the 2.5l mounted. It will go in and out a handful of times, but the intake and exhaust manifolds will be built on the the first round! 



Your TT always shows well!! The most recent pictures had me drooling. You have a car that keeps me motivated to do more to my own. Thank you for that. :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see that 2.5lt in there Matt!

Does wanting to buy your 225 engine for "just in case" makes me a part hoarder?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes. Lol. Good luck on the next stages! :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I keep having parts show up each week. I'll be set pretty soon. I just need a working replacement dd. That is my true hold up right now...

Anyway

Stage 2 BFI mount for a 2.5l Jetta/Rabbit



Since I am no wizard, nor do I have any wizard friends to handle the factory wiring splice... I will be ditching it all, and replacing it with a standalone system.

I will be using the SQS controller to keep the Haldex functioning. I chose the controller with the immediate pressure release valve. It is intended to be wired to a brake switch, inorder to disable the rear diff during braking. 

It is a basic system, but I believe with some clever thinking I may be able to use the relief valve as a form of a on/off controller. I also am looking to modify the adjustment knob to be controlled from the dash, rather than having to climb under the car...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

#bestTT

I can't wait to see the next phase of this car!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: 

Me neither! I am dying to get starte already!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hurry. H20 is coming faster than you realize


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hurry. H20 is coming faster than you realize


Yah Matt!! Even Kyle is driving over


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

There it's no way it will make it this year. lol I have some major plans happening as soon as I can park it.  You will see it next year for sure.

Kyle makes it out there every year. He is an h20 whore. :laugh: His car is newer too.

Do you have anytime to make me some caliper brackets Noah? They can be steel, and without all of the fancy work you put into yours. :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Haha, very true! Kyle does whore a bit at H2o!!! Got to find the ladder photo! 

Steel adapters?! No problem! We need to chat about that steering wheel too 

James and I are going to hold you to it for h2o next year!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am not baller enough for titanium! Would aluminum work for my non-racing TT? I just need whatever will work.

I just looked at the wheel, and the adhesive is dry...:laugh: My phone is lame, so text probably work best until I get a new one. 719-651-9798


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Haha, very true! Kyle does whore a bit at H2o!!! Got to find the ladder photo!
> 
> Steel adapters?! No problem! We need to chat about that steering wheel too
> 
> James and I are going to hold you to it for h2o next year!!


Thais ^


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I am not baller enough for titanium! Would aluminum work for my non-racing TT? I just need whatever will work.
> 
> I just looked at the wheel, and the adhesive is dry...:laugh: My phone is lame, so text probably work best until I get a new one. 719-651-9798


Matt, I would go with steel. It will be ~ 2lbs more weight, but you wont have to ever worry about all the issues the aluminum adapters can have. I'll give you a ring and we can chat how best to fit your setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I keep having parts show up each week. I'll be set pretty soon. I just need a working replacement dd. That is my true hold up right now...
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Stage 2 BFI mount for a 2.5l Jetta/Rabbit


How confident are you that a Jetta-fitment engine mount will work in the mk1 TT chassis? Remember, in our build we sourced an oem one from the New Beetle, and I'm pretty sure that's the only suitable one.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Acccording to Pete at BFI, it is the same mount for all three of them. I guess we will find out soon enough.


Keeping a steady flow of parts is making me happy.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> How confident are you that a Jetta-fitment engine mount will work in the mk1 TT chassis? Remember, in our build we sourced an oem one from the New Beetle, and I'm pretty sure that's the only suitable one.


Looks identical to the mk4/TT mounts I have, minus the extra bracket obviously. They say the drivers side one doesn't fit, it does but there's a small metal brace/bracket that needs to be trimmed a bit. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Matt, I would go with steel. It will be ~ 2lbs more weight, but you wont have to ever worry about all the issues the aluminum adapters can have. I'll give you a ring and we can chat how best to fit your setup.



Sounds good. I definitely don't care to have problems down the road. 

I'll be waiting. I need to know what you want the wheel trimmed in. It won't take much to finish it off.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

WOW


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

oh ****!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been bored...


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

What are your plans for that ^ 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Trim the rearward facing vertical portion of the bumper, near the taillight, down by half, then use a grill of some sort in the opening. Probably make a carbon "bezel" for styling reasons. This opening was part of the plan from the start.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good stuff, yeah I'd say modifying the tail light would be hell

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Move the light out, fill the inside section.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Llike the idea, but it will destroy the original shapes i guess.

This pic i liked the most. Big wheelarches, but oem shapes.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Llike the idea, but it will destroy the original shapes i guess.
> 
> This pic i liked the most. Big wheelarches, but oem shapes.


That's why he's not just doing the arches. He's feathering it all the way out into the quarters and rockers. Same shape, just further out. I think it'll pan out. What he had before you'd have to double take to notice it was widened. This is one look, "yeah that's wide" rwb look. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

peter139 said:


> Llike the idea, but it will destroy the original shapes i guess.
> 
> This pic i liked the most. Big wheelarches, but oem shapes.


I liked it that way, but I was too mild for me to be completely happy with it.


As it sits now. Still kept it oem.:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeebus said:


> Move the light out, fill the inside section.


That won't work. The shape of the light won't be the same as the round of the new bodywork.

Will be really interesting to see how this pans out.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Neb said:


> That won't work. The shape of the light won't be the same as the round of the new bodywork.
> 
> Will be really interesting to see how this pans out.


It's body fill, it can be any shape you want it to be.  He knows what he's doing, it will look right.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I honestly like the area around the light. There weren't any surprises during this process. Every bit of it was thoroughly planned before making any cuts. The first car I widened was cut without a well thought out plan, and I learned my lesson. :laugh: This is the 4th time I have cut into a car widening. I'm good at figuring the outcome and solutions to the modified areas. I'm 100% satisfied with the vented light portion and plan for finishing it.

I have a couple areas to final sand, then it will all get covered with foil. It will be the base for release agent. 















Once the foil is on, I will mark a 2"x2" grid over the mark over the entire panel, to make transferring it to the passenger side easy. I will have it started this weekend.

The wheels front and rear are, 18x11 et0 and 12.5 et-19. The tires are on backorder for 6-8 weeks. That is fine, because the wheels will get refinished during that wait.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

What's your plan for the sideskirt? Will you be flaring it out with something other than bondo? (I would worry it would crack from the flex of the plastic)


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

All of this is being done for a full carbon panel. It's only foam and drywall joint compound. I will break it all out after the carbon panel is made. 

It will get 2-3 layers, then let it cure for a few days. I will pull it off, then add more fabric to the backside, for strength. Then the metal will get trimmed away, leaving a flange that the carbon panel will be panel bonded to, then blended where necessary.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That's sounds awesome. Really looking forward to seeing this :beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> All of this is being done for a full carbon panel. It's only foam and drywall joint compound. I will break it all out after the carbon panel is made.
> 
> It will get 2-3 layers, then let it cure for a few days. I will pull it off, then add more fabric to the backside, for strength. Then the metal will get trimmed away, leaving a flange that the carbon panel will be panel bonded to, then blended where necessary.


Man, it almost _does_ seem like you know what youre doing... :laugh:
Youre nuts man, I cant wait. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

It's been a while since I touched this thing. I bought a 944, and was consumed with a suspension upgrade. 

This is today's work. 





Cut the fender in the jamb. 





The hood isn't closed...



How the hood will end up lining back up. This is only a piece of poster board, for an idea of how it should look.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Oct 20, 2013)

Been following this for a while on Instagram, mind blown


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

How do you plan on doing the hood?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

NWDSdaz said:


> Been following this for a while on Instagram, mind blown


:beer: Thanks



PLAYED TT said:


> How do you plan on doing the hood?



Use foam and carbon fiber for the new sides. I originally planned to panel bond it to the stock hood, then blend it in. I am now considering a carbon hood.

There is also a good chance I will end up buying a set of coilovers. I am building it to be a performing show car, and bags just aren't sitting that well with me. I don't plan to ditch them, but have a second set of suspension for days that I may put it to duty.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmm ok


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> There is also a good chance I will end up buying a set of coilovers. I am building it to be a performing show car, and bags just aren't sitting that well with me. I don't plan to ditch them, but have a second set of suspension for days that I may put it to duty.


Matt,

What coils were you planning on using? I have had good success using H&R's both in low states as well as a good track coil. Granted it wont be like any of the full custom race setups out there, but they have done well by me.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I was considering building my own front struts. I would use a set of Koni race double adjustable inserts. I would sacrifice my stock struts for their "housings". That would give me a good strut, at a length of my choice. I'd use a threaded sleeve with a spring rate and height of my choice too. The reason behind it would be to allow me a low tide height, with enough travel to function well. Then find a set of ballpoint extenders to correct my geometry.

That was just my original idea. What are your thoughts on it? 

Doug just told me his pss9's will be up for grabs soon. 

My wheels are too wide for any normal tire, that is worth buying now, so I am pretty sure I'm going to buy a set of r888's. Unfortunately, due to rolling radius', they will have to be slightly stretched. I have sat calculating rolling radius' for hours trying to find something that works. 295/30's in the rear and 265/35's up front. That's on a 11 and 12.5.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I was considering building my own front struts. I would use a set of Koni race double adjustable inserts. I would sacrifice my stock struts for their "housings". That would give me a good strut, at a length of my choice. I'd use a threaded sleeve with a spring rate and height of my choice too. The reason behind it would be to allow me a low tide height, with enough travel to function well. Then find a set of ballpoint extenders to correct my geometry.
> 
> That was just my original idea. What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> ...


There's a thread floating around on what koni insert fits into fk or even Raceland housings. Then just use whatever spring rate you want from swift/ksport. I was going to do that in the future. I can post the link up later if you'd want.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Please do. I started think about it for my 944.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Please do. I started think about it for my 944.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5811535-hybrid-coilovers

It's an excellent read.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Glad to hear the new direction of the car. Koni's are great. So are KW's... Koni's generally go on sale in spring time for a wicked discount. 

:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I was considering building my own front struts. I would use a set of Koni race double adjustable inserts. I would sacrifice my stock struts for their "housings". That would give me a good strut, at a length of my choice. I'd use a threaded sleeve with a spring rate and height of my choice too. The reason behind it would be to allow me a low tide height, with enough travel to function well. Then find a set of ballpoint extenders to correct my geometry.
> 
> That was just my original idea. What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> ...



The Koni's or PSS9s would be fine to start with to get a good baseline setup. The only issue I see is that the front might give you a hell of a time for turning as the centerline of the wheel pivot point with really wider rims could cause issue.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What is the factory scrub on these?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> What is the factory scrub on these?


Not sure. I believe Max has some measurements.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I am so glad to see this thread bumped with updates!!! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

DeckManDubs said:


> The Koni's or PSS9s would be fine to start with to get a good baseline setup. The only issue I see is that the front might give you a hell of a time for turning as the centerline of the wheel pivot point with really wider rims could cause issue.


I can't believe I didn't see this thread yet...properly blown away. I'll second the PSS9s, due to my personal experience with them. They should be plenty stiff enough for you, with more than enough adjustability. Let me know if there's anything of ours that we can help you with .


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Modified side skirt progress.












This is only a rough version tacked in place. The skirt will be removable just as the factory skirt was.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Starting to look like a proper DTM TT Matt :thumbup:

4.2 mid engine using a FWD 01A? :laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm just glad of all the progress  keep it up!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

This is all excellent work and I like how you're keeping it very OEM-like, and that front fender vent off the trailing edge is my favorite part, nice and subtle :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Starting to look like a proper DTM TT Matt :thumbup:
> 
> 4.2 mid engine using a FWD 01A? :laugh:



I am trying to avoid thinking of different motor options. A longitudinal 2.5lt with a 968 6 speed and torque tube have been running through my head for the past few days. I will definitely be holding off on the mid engine idea though! lol That is a recipe for the scrap yard. 






Converted2VW said:


> I'm just glad of all the progress  keep it up!


:beer: I'm having fun with it again. 



l88m22vette said:


> This is all excellent work and I like how you're keeping it very OEM-like, and that front fender vent off the trailing edge is my favorite part, nice and subtle :thumbup:


Thanks man! The goal is to not stray too far from the oem form, but modify nearly everything. It seems to be working out well so far. I would really like to be able to walk around it outside of the garage though.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I am trying to avoid thinking of different motor options. A longitudinal 2.5lt with a 968 6 speed and torque tube have been running through my head for the past few days. I will definitely be holding off on the mid engine idea though! lol That is a recipe for the scrap yard.


Haha, yeah keeping the basic powerplant mount points and fitment would prolly be best. All you need now is to pick up a Boxster and put the 1.8t into that when you put the 2.5 into the TT.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I hate Boxsters! ha I would love to have a Cayman though.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I had to cut my brand new bumper today...

The alignment is wildly off



The beginning to the solution.



The light/fender gap will stay.





And a shot of the alignment. 




Now the entire driver's side, other than hood had been roughed in. I need to get the passenger side to the same point soon. Once it has been modified, I will start finishing off the details of each portion of the car.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

nice to still see people doing custom 1 off work

when are you planning to get the 2.5 in?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep. It will go in as soon as I get the carbon panels made.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

StateSideS3 said:


> when are you planning to get the 2.5 in?





Forty-six and 2 said:


> Yep. It will go in as soon as I get the carbon panels made.


I highly recommend that motor. It's a great match to the quattro Mk1 TT.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd say throw small grills in the gaps between the lights and fenders, make them cold air intakes


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I highly recommend that motor. It's a great match to the quattro Mk1 TT.


I am excited to get started on the swap. The cast crank is making worried...



l88m22vette said:


> I'd say throw small grills in the gaps between the lights and fenders, make them cold air intakes


I'm not sure if I will use them for anything yet. I have an idea for a naca duct, in the hood, to feed an intake "box" placed in the driver's side cowl area. I will be removing the wipers and rain tray. The air to water core will be filling the area where the intake should go. 

Since I'm in body work mode, I have been trying to plan everything out. Today I have been trying to sort out the rear bumper and diffuser. My car has already been reworked far from it's street going previous design. 

This is my attempt at photoshopping...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Why is the crank worrying you? How much power are you shooting for?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

From what I have read a grippy 475-500 whp can break it. It doesn't take much to make that power with these motors. The actual broken crank was a 2.5 haldex swapped mk3, using a 5862 hitting somewhere around 48x to the wheels at 18psi. Reached 523, I believe, around 23 psi. I will have the same setup, with a while lot more rubber under the car. The car was used on the strip, and probably saw a good handful of hard launches.

I don't intend to use this car on a strip, but knowing where the limit is not the best feeling. I simply would like to see mid 500whp. Not that I would be necessary, or even that useful, just satisfying. 

I'm not counting my money before I make it, but this year should be a pretty good one at the business I work for, and a lot of plans are being based on my work. So, if it plays out, I will try to grab a second 2.5 for building into a proper turbo motor.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

400whp is a safe setup that will stay together for years.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think a mid mounted 4.2ltt is on the list...


Also the airride is up for sale. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7104583-FS-Mk1-TT-quattro-or-Mk4-R32-full-system&p=86996717#post86996717


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The actual broken crank was a 2.5 haldex swapped mk3, using a 5862 hitting somewhere around 48x to the wheels at 18psi.


But what was peak torque at that 18psi pressure? It sounds to me like they made moderate torque work by spinning the motor way past the 5252rpm crossover. And I'd say its torque forces, rather than crank speed, that's your bigger limit.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

super stoked to see the body work all put together. :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

So am I! I have some crazy plans to start on once it is finished. I wish I could jump a few months ahead in the progress.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> So am I! I have some crazy plans to start on once it is finished. I wish I could jump a few months ahead in the progress.


This x10 lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> So am I! I have some crazy plans to start on once it is finished. I wish I could jump a few months ahead in the progress.


Guess I am a bad influence eh?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm pretty certain I know where this is going... :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Guess I am a bad influence eh?


You planted a seed that I couldn't help but water! :laugh:

The body gets first priority. Once it gets to a solid stopping point, I will start setting up for cuts. I do have nearly everything I have listed for sale. If things actually sell, that will nearly fund the entire build. 

I am trying to sort out weight distribution right now. I have a solid plan for the full tube chassis. I will probably order a motor in the next couple weeks. 

The way I see it is, I am truly building my dream car, so why limit myself to a simple motor swap.? I love building, even more than driving. I'm not saying I want this all to drag on, but I want to be 100% fulfilled once it "finished". It will without a doubt be 1 of a kind.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I completely understand where your head is at Matt. It will be one hell of a car that will tear things up.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not a TT update, but I'm happy to have this thing back on the road. It is allowing me to build the TT into something more. I finally finished the full coilover conversion for. It was nightmare after nightmare. I'm glad to be done and able to put 100% focus back on the TT!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The more I see that 944 the more I want to get one lol. They look good lowered


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> The more I see that 944 the more I want to get one lol. They look good lowered


944 is an awesome ride. A little underpowered. Had one for a few years. Go for the turbo.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

This is full of awesome :thumbup:

Love the 944 too, really clean for it's age!


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Thumbs on the 944, I had a 89 S2 model with the 3.0 liter 4 cylinder 16 valve. Pretty darn nice car. For a "cheap" Porsche it was extremely well built. Zero wind noise at 140mph and no clunks or rattles of any kind (try that with even a new Corvette)


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> The more I see that 944 the more I want to get one lol. They look good lowered



Get one! The build quality is exactly as you would expect from a Porsche, solid. It's very nimble. It goes exactly were you point it. 



ramone23456 said:


> 944 is an awesome ride. A little underpowered. Had one for a few years. Go for the turbo.


Agreed. If you can be patient enough to hold out for a 951, they are definitely the better car to buy. 



Doooglasss said:


> This is full of awesome :thumbup:
> 
> Love the 944 too, really clean for it's age!


Thanks man! :beer: I'm not always doing the "stance" crap. :laugh: I think I have gotten it out of my system now. Time to truly put my skills to the test. 

I was pretty shocked to come across one with only 86k miles on it. I couldn't pass it up. 



bwdz said:


> Thumbs on the 944, I had a 89 S2 model with the 3.0 liter 4 cylinder 16 valve. Pretty darn nice car. For a "cheap" Porsche it was extremely well built. Zero wind noise at 140mph and no clunks or rattles of any kind (try that with even a new Corvette)


I would love to have an S2. That is an awesome motor! They are well built. I have very minor rattling now. I just swapped to 450f and 600r spring rates though. I figured the stiff ride would bring the rattles out. I'm sure I can track them down, if I wanted to be that picky.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

944's and 928's are really the last of the easy entry Porsche's without paying the super tax. Spec 944's are super fast around the track


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That is my ultimate goal with the car. I have collected a handful of nice turbo motor parts already. I'm not going much further with it quite yet though. Once I can relieve it from it's dd status, the build will start. I have heard a ton of first hand 911 killer claims. :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That is my ultimate goal with the car. I have collected a handful of nice turbo motor parts already. I'm not going much further with it quite yet though. Once I can relieve it from it's dd status, the build will start. I have heard a ton of first hand 911 killer claims. :laugh:


Oh yes! The 944 is much easier to drive than the 911's for sure, time to do a shoot out some time


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks man! :beer: I'm not always doing the "stance" crap. :laugh: I think I have gotten it out of my system now. Time to truly put my skills to the test.


:thumbup::thumbup: Looks like some major undertaking you got going with this change in direction with the powertrain.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Need more TT updates. I'm getting impatient


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Looks like some major undertaking you got going with this change in direction with the powertrain.


Absolutely! I am bore with normal. There are plenty of challenges in the typical swaps and purposeful builds, but in the end, they are some level of 'normal'. 

I love fabrication and being challenged. I am at an age and point in my life where these may be my last true builds. I figure I should build a dream, no matter how ambitious it is. I want to challenge all of my skills, and this is my chance to do it. There is no deadline. My focus is quality and to actually complete it.




PLAYED TT said:


> Need more TT updates. I'm getting impatient


Not too much has happened in the past week. I removed the air suspension and received a unbelievably wavy carbon hood. :laugh: I did a little 1/4 panel work last night, but removing the engine is a new priority. There is a sale pending on it. Soon the funding will start rolling in. Things will escalate quickly after the drivetrain is pulled.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Absolutely! I am bore with normal. There are plenty of challenges in the typical swaps and purposeful builds, but in the end, they are some level of 'normal'.
> 
> I love fabrication and being challenged. I am at an age and point in my life where these may be my last true builds. I figure I should build a dream, no matter how ambitious it is. I want to challenge all of my skills, and this is my chance to do it. There is no deadline. My focus is quality and to actually complete it.
> 
> ...


^^^ this is whatsup. I'm excited

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

I've been popping into this thread to see what's up with the TT, but you've got me enamored with your 944 now! I haven't seen a slicktop one in a little while now. Are you planning to keep the car fairly basic when you build it, to focus more on balance, or something a little more wild and crazy?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I am at an age and point in my life where


...

Ok, you started it... How old are you?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

About to hit 30, which isn't old by any means. I do own my own house, which is constantly being upgraded, and have 4 kids, from 12 down to 2. My lady doesn't work, and I would like to keep it that way for now. I also have the 944 and another tube chassis build. When I'm looking at a $10-15k TT build, on top of what has already been spent, and another $10k minimum 944 build to follow, I'm at the end of my project list. Luckily my woman doesn't have a problem with any of it, for now.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

OK! You mentioned "these may be my last true builds", and I am starting my first at 45


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> removing the engine is a new priority. There is a sale pending on it. Soon the funding will start rolling in. Things will escalate quickly after the drivetrain is pulled.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've been popping into this thread to see what's up with the TT, but you've got me enamored with your 944 now! I haven't seen a slicktop one in a little while now. Are you planning to keep the car fairly basic when you build it, to focus more on balance, or something a little more wild and crazy?



I didn't even realize a solid roof was so uncommon when I bought it. So far I have ditched the torsion bars, and used a set of delrin spring plate bushings, a throttle can for better response, balljoint extenders, and a short shift linkage that still needs to be installed. 

Future plans are to build a turbo motor. My neighbor was taking a high performance engine class, and ported a head for me. The instructors took a major interest in the thing, so it has weeks worth of flow tested port work done. I bought a 2.5l 951 motor with a bad block, but the factory forged crank, rods, and pistons can be used for the motor build. I will just fab the manifolds, and fill the lower half of the block, in hopes to keep the cylinders from floathing around. I can't afford to build it with sleeves. With the ported head, it should be capable of 400-450whp.

Next would be to really dial in the suspension. I have a set of light weight 3 piece wheels for it already. If needed I will throw some Broadfoot flares in it, so I can run a bit more rubber.

It would be nice to have a couple sets of wheels for it. Make it reasonable for the street, but have it ready to track when the opportunities arise.


I will be putting a ton of effort into proper weight distribution and optimal suspension geometry with the TT, but I am not afraid to acknowledge a mid mounted V8 paired with the TT's wheelbase, may not be the best handling car ever built. haha It's being built for fun. Kind of a novelty car. You never know though, it may surprise us all. The 944 will end up having a true purpose behind it's build.


----------



## tfifeco (Aug 4, 2014)

MCPaudiTT said:


> OK! You mentioned "these may be my last true builds", and I am starting my first at 45


LOL, Same here


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The 4.2 has been ordered!


----------



## tfifeco (Aug 4, 2014)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The 4.2 has been ordered!


I must say i am impressed with your skills and your vision. It is an awesome thing when someone is able to finally buy their dream car. BUT the meaning, i am sure is indescribable to actually build your dream car with your own blood sweat and tears... :beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am extremely excited to truly get started! I am slightly nervous about cutting my fully functioning TT apart, but that should pass. :laugh: It will be quite the task and experience, but will eventually pay off greater than I can even imagine. 

Back to the age thing, I am looking to be at a point where I am doing minor upgrades to my completed projects by the time I hit 40+. That will mean my major undertakings are past me. I am hoping my boys will take interest in cars, and I will be free to help them along the way.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The 4.2 has been ordered!


:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The 4.2 has been ordered!


:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Let the insanity begin!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The 4.2 has been ordered!


You've dethroned Kanye as my idol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Converted2VW said:


> You've dethroned Kanye as my idol


Kanye was an idol :sly:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: I'm not sure if that is a good thing.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :laugh: I'm not sure if that is a good thing.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Hahaha it has to be


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The 4.2 has been ordered!



Christmas in February/March :biggrinsanta:?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Matt, I saw you got the prop shaft out. I dont have cell service at home or work. FB Messanger or Google Hangouts is best to get a hold of me.

:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Matt, I saw you got the prop shaft out. I dont have cell service at home or work. FB Messanger or Google Hangouts is best to get a hold of me.
> 
> :beer:


I sent you a smoke signal on April 20th 2012...I guess you haven't gotten that yet?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I sent you a smoke signal on April 20th 2012...I guess you haven't gotten that yet?


Nope :laugh:

Pigeon express is the only communication available, smoke signals are banned in this neck of the woods because it hurts the frogs ears...or so the hippies say.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Nope :laugh:
> 
> Pigeon express is the only communication available, smoke signals are banned in this neck of the woods because it hurts the frogs ears...or so the hippies say.


****ing hippies :sly:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> ****ing hippies :sly:


Yup. Cant fix stupid


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Yup. Cant fix stupid


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I got my first set of nearly proper fitting tires. They will still have a 1/2" of total stretch, which wasn't planned.

Nitto NT01'S. 275/35 and 315/30

I would have liked a 335 in the rear, but Nitto doesn't make any wider than 315



Plans changed... The 4.2 isn't going to happen. An old 2.2l 20v will be used instead. I truly believe that it is the best motor Audi has ever produced. I have a set of JE pistons and IE rods on the way. Should have gone I-beam, but over $2k spent in one click wasn't sitting well with me. lol I did go with both coating options for the pistons. 



I will be using a Porsche 944 steering rack. It is shorter than the TT's rack by a few inches, and will allow me to mount it in the front steer position. Both of these things will better my front end suspension design.




I should get the motor in sometime next week. I can't do much more with the chassis plans until it shows up. After I take a handful of measurements, it will be time to start cutting the floor out. The car is 100% stripped and the glass is out.

The 1/4 panels still need work, but the temperatures outside are keeping me from making the progress I need. The carbon will have to wait a little longer. 

Next up on the parts list for the motor will be; a girdle for the bottom end of the motor, bearings, gaskets, a little machine work, and valve parts.

For now, I really only need a set of custom custom billet uprights and tubing to make major progress on the chassis. 

Soon we will all see a crazy idea taking shape! I'm beyond excited to get this going.


----------



## Joe 1984 (Jan 24, 2015)

This build insane gets note crazy every time I stop in. Nice tires.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting change of plans on the motor. Still mid-engine?

A better question is: does it really matter? This build is the most entertaining thing since breaking bad


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: Yes, it will still be mid mounted. The original 5 cylinders are too long to be mounted transversly. Mounting is in the rear will give me better control over weight distribution.

Edit: I am trying to have my rods upgraded to Tuscan rods before the h-beams are shipped. After reconsidering this motor's capabilities, I don't want to be limited to 700hp.

I just ordered the girdle and fluid damper pulley.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's probably warmer in Colorado. I'll book a plane and we can have this done in a weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Mid-mounted 2.2L....interesting. This sounds similar to a swap a friend of mine was working on (Fox drivetrain into a '77 Polo). Are you planning to use all the Audi running gear?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Mid-mounted 2.2L....interesting. This sounds similar to a swap a friend of mine was working on (Fox drivetrain into a '77 Polo). Are you planning to use all the Audi running gear?


Does he have a build thread anywhere? Is it mid mounted as well?

No. I will fabricate everything down to the upright's. I will try to use the TT's front and rear sway bars. 



PLAYED TT said:


> It's probably warmer in Colorado. I'll book a plane and we can have this done in a weekend


Please do! Wait until after the motor shows up so we can make badass progress.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Does he have a build thread anywhere? Is it mid mounted as well?


No build thread, unfortunately, but yes it's mid-engined. It was the more rusty of the two he owned, so he chopped the rear floor out and has made a custom subframe for it. He's mulling over selling the car now.
He's actually the same guy that owned this one (those are my photos ): http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/find-day-pristine-mk1-polo-maryland/
That car moved on to life in California now, and I believe it's spending some time in a museum there.
He also just sold his 57k mile Fahrenheit GLI in order to pick up a TT drivetrain swapped Mk2 Golf.
To say the least, he's a total VW nut, and has been since he was a kid.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

This is the start to getting the chassis built. I am more happy with the rear. The front could use some fine tuning, but I really I don't feel it's too far off. 

Click the link to check out the first versions of my suspension setups. This is a basic simulator, that will allow you to add motion to the front and rear of the chassis.

Front suspension version #3: 46and2 TT front suspension revised


Rear suspension version #3: 46and2 TT rear revised

*Please play with these all you want. If you know what you are looking at, and have ideas on how to improve on what I have created, please post your versions link.*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> *Please play with these all you want. If you know what you are looking at, and have ideas on how to improve on what I have created, please post your versions link.*


I guess the only real questions are: what are you looking for input on, and what are your current plans for where to mount the shock/spring/bag (or whichever you're currently planning to use)? I know you've taken a few turns with this project, so I'm curious what you're thinking with regards to suspension setup in general right now, aside from the rest of the geometry. I'm sure that'll help us nail down what setups are within a safe range of motion.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The plans are to build a 100% fabricated tube chassis. The front and rear suspension will be a double a-arm setup, using inboard mounted coilovers. 

The overall goals for this car will be to have a well built track car. It will see some street time, but I am not designing for the street. I will use poly bushing for the inner control arm pivots. That is really only being done for the longevity of the part, and for a slight difference in comfort.

There are a few parameters in place with both of these linked plans. The front's suspension can not exceed a 61"-62" track width. I will be using a 944 steering rack, which is 22.5" from inner pivot to pivot. It is also a front steer rack. It will be place on the upper control arm plane, at the front of the suspension "box". This will allow me to eliminate bump steer and have the longest control arms as possible. Long arms lead to a more predictable motions. 

The rear suspension will have a max of 61" track width, and doesn't have many governing factors. The frame/inner pick up points were simply based on, how tight I was able to keep it to the transaxle I am using. By doing this I can get fairly long arms, which again, make for a very controlled and predictable suspension design.

From all of my research, I understand that the goal is to have as stable of a roll center on the Y plane as possible. The front RC should be around half the height of the rear, neither should ever go under ground. 

Static camber is something I am not very familiar with in a track purposed car. Believe it or not, I have always been a factory spec "stance" car guy. :laugh: When designing both of these "models", I has simply trying to find a static camber that would work best under all bump and roll conditions. Both settled in right below -2°. Adjustability will be built in. I figured it makes the most sense to build it right in the mid range on anything adjustable, then fine tune once it is actually fully functional.

My guess is the chassis ride height will be 5". A finalized height will be determined ones I start building the first portion of the chassis. Coilovers don't need to be factored in right now, since they will be mounted inboard. However, I will have to keep placement in mind throughout the build. Spring are one of the last piece to the puzzle. Corner weights will sort those out. I will try my hardest to figure out how to use the TT's upgraded sway bars.

I guess I just want some experienced eyes looking over my two diagrams. If there are any improvements to be made, make them, then link your version in a post. I'm sure the front roll center could be more stable than I was able to get it.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The rods showed up today!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Those are some beefy looking rods you got, LOL


----------



## Joe 1984 (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking over this and other builds of yours I have been wanting to ask you and few other guys on the board the same question. Did you win the lottery or something ? Lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: I wish! I have a decent job, and would like to believe I have made decent core financial decisions over the past 5 years. I don't use any credit ever. I don't have any debt, other than a low mortgage. I have an extremely understanding soon to be wife. I am lucky enough to have a job which allows me to determine my income. When I want something I just have to work harder. My poor decisions are to buy car parts rather than save the money, but I see it as a reward for busting my ass. The sooner the car gets built, the sooner I can start putting away more money. :screwy: Probably the wrong way to look at it, but it keeps me happy.

Also, I do everything myself. Paying people to do things is a waste of the parts fund!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Today's arrivals.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I looked at the simulator with the numbers that you have set in, and it looks pretty good. Your roll center migration is good and camber gain/loss (even with added outside tire bump) is on point all the way up to 5 degree of body roll. I don't think it's worth touching or altering your numbers, especially when there are some unknowns. 

With that said, the software is good at helping you with static RC placement and give you an idea with dynamic migration. However, there is more to it than that when designing a system from scratch. The roll center is half of the story as we don't know the roll couple (geometric distance between static roll center RC and center of gravity CoG). 

The roll couple dictates the lever arm acting on the chassis, so the forces at play in real life depends heavily on the roll couple. For example, you could have great RC location and migration, but poor roll control because of a screwy roll couple (too much forces acting on the chassis during weight transfer, forcing you to use crazy high spring rates to control body roll). Some chassis builders will say that's not an issue -- but when you're forced into very high natural frequencies and shock/spring selection becomes problematic in order to keep the tires from skipping or overloading on imperfect surfaces, you will wish that more thouht was put into your roll couple in the beginning stages (before it's too late). If you could calculate and incorporate your target center of gravity into it all, it would make things more complete at the designing stages IMO. Last thing you want is to have the need for 1,000 lbs front springs and exotic shocks to get 2-3* of chassis lean. 

Overall, it seems that you're in the right track. Just be mindful of the things mentioned and you should build a killer setup. :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Overall, it seems that you're in the right track. Just be mindful of the things mentioned and you should build a killer setup. :thumbup:



Thank you! :beer: I definitely will. My plan is to weight every component that will be added to the car. The goal will be to offset the engine and trans, while keeping everything as close to the bottom of the chassis as possible. 


Today's progress. 



The motor should show up next week. It is the next key to the puzzle. The over all chassis design will be inspired by the Ferrari F40. It is known as one of the greatest cars ever built, and looks like a chassis worth adapting to the TT.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Plot twist: he's actually doing a Fred Flintstone swap

:beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Today's progress.


Oh my.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The goal will be to offset the engine and trans


Are you implying to offset it side-to-side? Would this be to create an even balance with driver in the car? I'm curious what you're getting at with offsetting the the powertrain.




Forty-six and 2 said:


> Today's progress.


That shot....hell yeah :thumbup:. I'll have to see what I can do for you with regards to some photos or something of my buddy's Polo. I'm sure you'll get a kick out of it.




Forty-six and 2 said:


> The motor should show up next week. It is the next key to the puzzle. The over all chassis design will be inspired by the Ferrari F40. It is known as one of the greatest cars ever built, and looks like a chassis worth adapting to the TT.


Oh man, you're going to a whole other level with the chassis....I'm truly ecstatic to see where you go with this. Are you going to be doing a composite tub? Your sig leads me to think "yes", but conjecture isn't what I like to base things off of.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Are you implying to offset it side-to-side? Would this be to create an even balance with driver in the car? I'm curious what you're getting at with offsetting the the powertrain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The weight offset front to rear. Side to side will be kept in mind, but the static front/balance goals are around 40f/60r. That should put dynamic weight balance close to 50/50.

I would love to see what he has built. I pull motivation from everywhere. It would be cool to see what was his overall design plan was/is too.

There is be a lot of carbon used. Mainly body panels. The passenger compartment of the shell will remain steel, but drastically lightened. I am shooting for 2500lbs or less. I'd like to see a final number closer to 2000 though.


I am at the point of needing the motor before assembling any part of the chassis. I have the lowest plane of the chassis accurately drawn out. I just can't make any moves on building it until I know exactly where the motor will sit. It may only alter my plans by 2" at most, so nothing too major will change.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


>


Turns out this is a 1.8t balancer. 034motorsport lists them as 5 cylinder balancers as well. They include an adapter kit to allow it to bolt on... It is not suitable for the motor I am building, and they have a no return policy. I need to sell the thing in order to buy the property I5 balancer.

I paid $495 for it with the adapter kit. They sell they balancer alone for the 1.8t for $395. I will lose money buy listing it.

I will let it go for $375 + shipping. The price is firm. If you don't want it, help me by spreading the word please!


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Turns out this is a 1.8t balancer. 034motorsport lists them as 5 cylinder balancers as well. They include an adapter kit to allow it to bolt on... It is not suitable for the motor I am building, and they have a no return policy...


*Wow*... seem to be hearing more and more of these types of stories about that place. Sucks but I hope you find a buyer sooner rather than later :beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

They don't allow returns and you didn't even use it? Once again 034 shines :vampire:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

In their defense, I have been buying parts from them completely aware of their return policy. I have thought I have been choosing wisely with the thousands of dollars spent through them the past few weeks. 

My major complaint is that they are selling a part for a motor which it should not be used on! I only found out that it shouldn't be used through a conversation with a very reputable builder, who works directly with Fluidampr. The correct balancer has been developed with his involvement. The fact that this balancer listing should have been removed from their site as a AAN/7a/3b part, is what is bothering me the most. The no return policy just happens to be an issue in this situation. 

This is still a great part, which would work exactly as it is intended to on a 1.8t. It is a costly piece, but we'll worth using on your build. Anyone looking to build a nice motor, please do me the favor of buying this balancer from me. I will throw in a brand new 034 billet fuel rail for $50 even! I just need this thing gone.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

You have called 034? If you buy the wrong part with everything on their end described correctly I can understand (but disagree with) a strict no-return policy. BUT, if they advertise the part wrong, that is THEIR problem/fault! Especially if you have spend thousands with them over a few weeks, I would imagine they could make an exception. If they can't see it that way, I would reconsider buying anything from them in the future!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

MCPaudiTT said:


> You have called 034? If you buy the wrong part with everything on their end described correctly I can understand (but disagree with) a strict no-return policy. BUT, if they advertise the part wrong, that is THEIR problem/fault! Especially if you have spend thousands with them over a few weeks, I would imagine they could make an exception. If they can't see it that way, I would reconsider buying anything from them in the future!


I couldn't agree more with this. They should be willing to work with you, especially given the fact that you're giving them a huge chunk of business. Try giving them a call, and have them pull up your account history. If they're wise, they'll cut you a break.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I got a couple motors in today. Now I can figure out the placement of the firewall tubing. I bought the tubing for a chassis table and plenty to get me started on the chassis.

The table will come first. I'm hoping to build it this weekend. I went with steel so that I can tack all of the chassis tubes to it during the build. It will be plenty heavy enough to stay stable, allow me to ground my welder through it, and save me the need to spend a small fortune on clamps.

Not much more than part collecting in the past week and a half. The exciting part will begin soon!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That looks way better than a v8


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes, you're doing it right.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Couple of motors should make for a nice 10 cyl car. Independent fwd and RWD?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I got a couple motors in today. *snip* The exciting part will begin soon!
> 
> *engine porn*



Oh man....this is going to be so rad :thumbup:. Stoked to see you dive into this!


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Forty-six and 2 said:


>


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Why did you choose the 5cyl motor instead of a vr6 for instance? Isn't the vr6 shorter making it easier to fit, not to mention more abundant and cheaper? Just curious. Seems like a great project, GL!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have honestly never cared for the vr. It sounds good, but that is where I stop with it. haha It is heavier, more expensive actually, chain timing system, the 12v head flows poorly, it doesn't mate up to the transaxle I need to use, and I personally think the 5 cylinder sounds better. 

The Vr6 is a good motor for making power. The old 5 cylinder is better. It has enough of a following to have plenty of parts available. Since it is a cylinder short of the vr, you can save $100-200 on the major internals. Cost $35-60 less to have bored out. Probably a few hundred less to port the head, and will flow waaaay better. Cheaper when it comes to valvetrain parts for only having 5 sets to pay for. 

This motor actually fits perfect. I was surprised. I was counting on it being too long, and forcing me to move my seat further forward than I wanted to, but it puts the axles dead on with the wheel opening centers.

This motor has proven itself for decades. It will peak out right around the 1000whp mark. I am only shooting for 600-800. The vr would have worked too, but with a little more effort. If this thing didn't exist, you would probably be looking at picture of one sitting in it's place


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Less talk, more work!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The pistons showed up today. The domes and skirts are coated. I am tempted to have the head's combustion chambers and valve faces ceramic coated as well. 



Other parts.

Intake flange, distributor block off, coolant flange, headstuds, and thermostatic sandwich plate.



No building yet. It was a long day at work, and I need a bandsaw blade. I'll get to it Saturday.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Front suspension version #5 FINAL: 46and2 TT front suspension revised
> 
> 
> Rear suspension version #5 FINAL: 46and2 TT rear revised



I have revised the frame and suspension simulators. I decided to widen the track widths. That will mean reshaping the flares that I have now. I shaped them based on the original widened flare, which was shaped for stretched tires. Since it is being built in to an entirely different animal, the flare shapes will need to change to help fit the new full sized rubber. The steering rack was also moved to the lower plane of the suspension. Mainly to allow better placement of the fuel cell.

One question for those who may know the answer... I will be using a 944 steering rack. It is 5"s shorter than the TT's rack, and will be a better fit. It is a front steer rack. Can a front steer rack be mounted in the rear steer position? I can't find a reason why not, but I need to be 100% positive that it will not be an issue.


These beasts can share the blame with the other mentioned reasons to widen the flares more...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The table is almost finished!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

I just shat with fear and excitement!





Man, it's so rare nowadays to see someone dive into a crazy build! I love it!!!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The table is ready to go! Kind of a lame post, but it was the first major feat...and a lot of work.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The table is ready to go! _ Kind of a lame post, but_...


Correction... awesome post and an important part of the build. Nice to see things being done right :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks great Matt :beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now you just have to never move the table and it'll be perfect


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks fella's! :beer:

It is pretty heavy, especially with the car on it. I halfassed tried to move it, and it didn't budge. Once the lower cross braced are welded in, I may drill a couple holes in the floor, then bolt it to the ground.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

When you're done you can always turn the table into a trailer for the car. Nice fab work.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work. Looks super sturdy


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread is the only reason I keep coming back :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

bwdz said:


> When you're done you can always turn the table into a trailer for the car. Nice fab work.


I was thinking about that. I will look into home built trailors. I will definitely need one. Thanks! :beer:



Converted2VW said:


> Very nice work. Looks super sturdy


:beer:



newhaus said:


> This thread is the only reason I keep coming back :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Wow! That's flattering. Thank you. :beer::beer:


I started chipping away at it yesterday. I only have a few hours and night that I can make as much noise as I have to.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Day 3. The front bottom plane of the chassis is nearly complete.




Weld quality shot. Encase we ever meet up and you want a ride, you won't have to wonder how well it is stuck together. :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Weld quality shot. Encase we ever meet up and you want a ride, you won't have to wonder how well it is stuck together. :laugh:


I call dibs... :laugh:

Seriously, though. Wow. :thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

"Weld quality shot"  perfect


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful welds. Oh..the things I would do if I had that talent. Keep up the great work! :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Great work, looks nice and strong! :thumbup::thumbup:

My question to you is why the choice to not using tubes (at least partially)? Why the deviation from the common tube chassis for the frame? Good old chrome molly in a space frame structure design could have been as strong for half the weight (if not more). In any case, the work looks solid, the uniqueness and out-of-the-box aspect of the build makes it the most eye-catching one to ever be done on the forum. keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> My question to you is why the choice to not using tubes (at least partially)? Why the deviation from the common tube chassis for the frame? Good old chrome molly in a space frame structure design could have been as strong for half the weight (if not more). In any case, the work looks solid, the uniqueness and out-of-the-box aspect of the build makes it the most eye-catching one to ever be done on the forum. keep up the good work! :beer:



I am using the Ferrari F40 chassis design as my inspiration. It uses rectangle and square tubing throughout, as do many other high end cars. It saves me from having to make hundreds of notches too!

Chromoly tubing is definitely stronger and lighter, but requires a tig welder and a proper post heat treatment, or it would end up a brittle pile of scrap. Over time it would start having cracking issue no matter what.

I could have used smaller tubing, but would have needed quite a bit more of it to be of equal strength. I will use 1.5" square for the everything after this main lower structure is complete. Ferrari got it right, so I am trying to only deviate for adaptation reasons.

I am only estimating, I belive the entire chassis should only have a final weight of 200-250 lbs. That's not too bad. I will be cutting quite a bit more of the body away too.



Thanks for all the kind words! They are keeping my motivation very high. :beer::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Today's stopping point. I can't do too much more on the front until the cage is in place. I will probably move to the rear tomorrow.




Is there such thing as an electric power steering pump? If so, could to point me in the direction of finding it, please?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Is there such thing as an electric power steering pump? If so, could to point me in the direction of finding it, please?


looking good; curious why you didnt butt weld that one cross bar, but i am sure you have a reason....

i know i have been down the electric steering pump thing, so it will come to me, but i know a lot of the mk5s and hybrid cars use them...found this on grassroots

http://grassrootsmotorsports.com/fo...th-electric-power-steering-pumps/76956/page1/

http://www.mandcwilkinson.com/parts/suspension-steering/

edit: the "new" MR2" is where i have seen people use parts...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Awesome work. EPS is lots of cars these days, should be easy to adapt.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Considering how much lighter your car will be and how much more lighter the front end will be without the engine you may not need power steering. I would consider sourcing a manual steering rack. Manual steering cars even with the higher ratio are still a little pain at super low speeds but the road feel a manual rack transmits is great.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

fouckhest said:


> looking good; curious why you didnt butt weld that one cross bar, but i am sure you have a reason....



It gives that union a larger welded cross section, and the lower support leg is able to be welded to both tubes. Also allows the rear tube, which the front of the side tubes are triangular into, to be further triangulated into the front legs of the roll cage. 

Being butt welded, the sides would support more the loads. That would leave the center tube's welds subject to unsupported shear forces.

Thanks for the steering suggestions. I am using a 944 power rack, for the short length. The chassis was built according to it, and can't change. I'll will figure out something for it.



Edit: What are your thoughts on this type of system? 

https://youtu.be/uKzCaEjvJeM


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porsche-944-Manual-Steering-Rack-924-S-Manual-Steering-Rack-944-347-011-00-/271800143126?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f488d0d16&vxp=mtr
That's cheap enough and certain to give you fewer problems down the road.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Started on the rear today. That is the last of the large tubing. I weighed a lengths of each size tubing I am using. When I'm bored and have absolutely nothing to do :screwy: ... I will take measurements of all of the tubes, then calculate the weight of the chassis. It's not looking like it will be all that heavy.






More weld shots. I will keep posting these, not to brag though, just to help keep my quality high. Having to show off welds means I can't halfass my tubing fit and the welds themselves. The car will be dangerous enough on it's own. I would rather not have to worry about the build quality too.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

You can keep posting weldporn, none of us mind.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hahaha. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't coming off as boastful. They definitely could be better. :beer:

I just took the time to calculate the weight; as of right now, the chassis is right around 119 lbs. I'm sure that is +- a couple. I only have 1.5" square tubing left to build. My guess estimate of final weight is 200-220 lbs. After the chassis is complete, I will start weighing component being added. It should help me with placement, in order to keep the center of gravity as low as possible. It will be like a game! :laugh:


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow, I thought it would be much, much heavier! 


You're gonna have an absolute rocket at moderate boost... ohhhh man. :laugh:


----------



## MacklinVW (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow! This car has made some extreme changes. I thought it would be finished after widebody, but then awesome respray, more customizing with the fenders, and now that frame and engine build.... :laugh: keep up the good work! Hope to see this thing one day!


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

I was reminded of this car recently on Yahoo, http://www.thewatchersnetwork.com/supercars/audi-avus.html
Haven't looked at this in 20+ years, I remember I had a brochure like small poster of this back in the day. I looked at this the other day and realized that the center of the Avus looks a lot like a TT, the front end is significantly lower (since there is no engine you can cut the line down at the fenders) and the rear end stretched. Maybe I'm seeing things but it made me think of this build.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Simply stunning man... :beer: The skillset needed to do this is way beyond me! #bestTT

And of course I am following along...main reason I come back to this place:thumbup:


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Is there such thing as an electric power steering pump? If so, could to point me in the direction of finding it, please?


YGPM...


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have not been back here often ever since I got the TTRS but I do remember being super impressed with the body work you did back then. Now I worship you even more! I will be coming back daily hungry for updates!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Is there such thing as an electric power steering pump? If so, could to point me in the direction of finding it, please?


This is all the rage in the newer Acura/Mercedes/BWM/Porsche new 911's etc. It's the way of the 'future'  Of course, it feels a lot more muted and if tracked could potentially lead to overheating etc. The old MR2's came with these standard, then some Mazdas and more recently the G6's/Malibu/HHR/Cobalts used electric power steering. The reason I remember is because GM recalled most of those vehicles for failing units. The auto industry really switched to this mostly because the average person doesn't care about the 'muted' feel but predominantly for MPG purposes. The hydraulic systems will need a bit more maintenance over time, as you are pushing fluid and there are hoses and belts and seals that eventually age and leak. The electronic units themselves are expensive to replace but they shouldn't fail too often. I'd probably upgrade an alternator if you plan to swap. The next phase of this is of course DBW steering systems that are being implemented in new Infinity which of course are even more expensive. I digress. If it were me I'd stick to hydraulic. Great thread and really liking this build :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

MacklinVW said:


> Wow! This car has made some extreme changes. I thought it would be finished after widebody, but then awesome respray, more customizing with the fenders, and now that frame and engine build.... :laugh: keep up the good work! Hope to see this thing one day!





keitth24 said:


> I have not been back here often ever since I got the TTRS but I do remember being super impressed with the body work you did back then. Now I worship you even more! I will be coming back daily hungry for updates!


Thanks! :beer: I became bored with it, but didn't want to end up selling it. This should keep me busy for a while. lol




MCPaudiTT said:


> YGPM...


Sent you an email. :beer:



Morio said:


> Simply stunning man... :beer: The skillset needed to do this is way beyond me! #bestTT
> 
> And of course I am following along...main reason I come back to this place:thumbup:


Thanks bro! Means a whole lot coming from you. :beer:



I am kind of at a stand still right now. I have talked to a guy about bending the roll cage, but he seems to be lagging with getting anything done. I need the main hoop in place before I can build the upper frame section in the rear.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Some new progress



I have also made some changes to the body work. I will post more of that in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

20v master said:


> :beer:


I raise him and give you two. :beer::beer:

Keep up the outstanding work man. Not much left in my vocabulary to say what I havent said already. :thumbup:

I look forward to more progress!


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Cargasm. 


:heart:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I havent been on here in ages but after seeing some of the progress youve made on instagram, I had to see more! Its insane how far you've pushed this build, its truly unlike anything else I've seen.
I love the mk1 TT Since i got mine ive always thought it looked like it was designed to be mid engined but they changed there minds.. I mean what else are the tiny back windows there for? Everyone knows there suppose to be intake ducts!! 
, its amazing to see someone with the determination to make that happen. Excellent drive train choice also, the 5cyl Audi's are godly!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

best build thread on vortex right now :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks guys! :beer:

A little more progress tonight. Started working on the rears down tubes. 





Ran out of shielding gas, so I taped the main tube in. I will get a full cylinder tomorrow. 



I hand notch all of the tubes, so I only have until the sun goes down to run the grinder. This is where I stopped.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

Please make sure this has two seats... haha. I want to see it in person so bad. 

Everyone is all stancypants down here in fl... no fun stuff like this!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Today's work. Added 5 tubes.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Slowly chipping away at it.





I bought a set of dimple dies, and was anxious to use them. This is only a test piece. I will remake it using a larger hole and die.




I have been missing thinking about how to improve the body, so I drew a new front end. I love it, and will make it happen when it's time. 

Two versions, slight differences. Let me know what you think. :beer:


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

2nd one looks alot better imo. the foglights kinda take away from the look. would also look sweet with a nice front splitter


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That was the first design. I just threw the fog light in there to get opinions on it. I'm not even sure about it. It will definitely have a splitter. I am not good enough with the app I'm using to draw it.

Minus the fog light.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

i like it alot kind of reminds me of









which i wish they would sell tot he public lol


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I prefer the second of the two you did, but I prefer the way the front end of the black car is done even more (your fenders are better, but the black car air dam). The flat top on your front box is "too high" on the bumper aesthetically for my taste...

That said, who cares what I think! :thumbup:

Question for you, are you MIG or TIG welding the frame together (or both?)? If MIG, what wire an gas mix are you using? Just bought a MIG and have never used one before, so looking for some advice.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

No fogs for me...and I like this thread so much!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Question for you, are you MIG or TIG welding the frame together (or both?)? If MIG, what wire an gas mix are you using? Just bought a MIG and have never used one before, so looking for some advice.


It has all been done with a mig up to this point. I use .030 solid core wire, with a 75%/25% argon/carbon dioxide shielding gas. 

Some people prefer using a tig for building chassis, but there are a few things to consider when choosing which machine to use. A tig can be very precise and, in some case,s produce a better weld. A good mig can produce a fully penitration weld as well. It really comes down to your skills with each machine. A little inexperience with a tig, you may end up with a lot of undercut, which could lead to major failure. A good mig will result in full penitration and a thicker weld to back the joint. The downside is, a larger heat affected zone (HAZ). A larger HAZ creates a larger "brittle" sections.

Both machine have their benefits and uses. I did just buy a tig machine, but still need the shielding gas cylinder before I can use it. It requires 100% argon. I will still use my mig for the majority of the work I am doing. I a simply more confident in my abilities with it. The tig will allow me to weld any of my aluminum needs and critical components, such as the control arms and exhaust manifold.

Welding is fun, and opens a new world of possibilities. Practice and experience go a loong way. You will love it.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn Matt! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Converted2VW said:


> No fogs for me...and I like this thread so much!


:beer:



DeckManDubs said:


> Damn Matt! :thumbup::thumbup:


Who would have guess that this build was just hiding behind a set of air bags and stretched tires?! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> It has all been done with a mig up to this point. I use .030 solid core wire, with a 75%/25% argon/carbon dioxide shielding gas.
> 
> Some people prefer using a tig for building chassis, but there are a few things to consider when choosing which machine to use. A tig can be very precise and, in some case,s produce a better weld. A good mig can produce a fully penitration weld as well. It really comes down to your skills with each machine. A little inexperience with a tig, you may end up with a lot of undercut, which could lead to major failure. A good mig will result in full penitration and a thicker weld to back the joint. The downside is, a larger heat affected zone (HAZ). A larger HAZ creates a larger "brittle" sections.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have a TIG as well. All I have done before was TIG about 20 years ago in College. I picked up the TIG about 6 years ago and haven't used it yet... I also recently got a MIG and have never used one of those. Played a bit with it this weekend with some rosin core wire, and it was SO simple! SO much more forgiving than TIG, and I imagine with shield gas and solid core it will be even more so. Just about ready to start "playing for real", and even grabbed a stick of some aluminum at work today so I can play around with that too (MIG has a wire spooler for ALU). I am at the end of my Argon bottle, and need to refill soon.

Have you used tri-mix for MIG before? +/- for it? I don't care if it costs a bit more as I won't go through very much, but if it can make things easier/better I am all for it! I have one huge cylinder and one small one, so I was thinking the large one in Argon for TIG and Alu MIG, and the small bottle for MIG-mix in steel...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not going to lie, I'm not a huge fan of the front of either option. I prefer the black version that was posted up as it keeps the original front end for the most part. I think once you start changing the actual look of the front end, you lose what made them look special in the first place. But that's just my .02


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Have you used tri-mix for MIG before? +/- for it? I don't care if it costs a bit more as I won't go through very much, but if it can make things easier/better I am all for it! I have one huge cylinder and one small one, so I was thinking the large one in Argon for TIG and Alu MIG, and the small bottle for MIG-mix in steel...


I have, but only once. I built a stainless turbo manifold years ago. I don't remember the mix ratio though. It was very expensive, due to the helium in it. It is unecessary for the standard carbon steel. It's needed for stainless. It creates a much hotter arc.

I haven't heard much good about using a mig for aluminum. That is where good preheating would be necessary. I have seen a lot of very cold starts and bulky welds. I could see it being useful for a few non-pressure vessel quick welds. Personally I would stick to the tig, since you have it.




Neb said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm not a huge fan of the front of either option. I prefer the black version that was posted up as it keeps the original front end for the most part. I think once you start changing the actual look of the front end, you lose what made them look special in the first place. But that's just my .02


I definitely see what you are saying about losing a lot of the original styling. While I do like the black car, I don't care much for it's front bumper. It's an amazing shot, but hasn't ever really done it for me as a car. I do like the other DTM front end. That is what inspired this one. The fact that the side vents are not needed, in the case of my car, I would like to do away with them completely. They will allow air flow into unwanted places. The boser hood is required, because of my fender modifications. May be this is blasphemy...I have loved the car from day one, but have never liked the front end. It has grown on me, and I wouldn't go through the trouble changing it if it weren't truly necessary, but a lot of changes are need for the new body of my car. I'm to the point with this car that, is it even an Audi anymore? Yes and no imo. Every panel has been redesigned, or reimagined. Nearly every aspect of it is being fabricated my me. It is a very difficult car to modify the styling, without ruining it. Maybe I am on that fine line.

This is what has inspired my front bumper design. I am in love with this body, but would rather something more original.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I think what's making me not like it is the treatment to the bottom of the headlight. But you're right, is it even an Audi anymore


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been busy and is still cold and raining, so no new work. :thumbdown:

I have spent some time drawing my ideas for the body work.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Have you considered at all of running the wing pedestals off the rear bumper vs on the hatch? Im personally a huge fan and feel that it helps retain that _look_ that the TT has and also helps retain the aggressiveness of the look as well. 

Something along the line of this for placement


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I want the entire back half of the car to hinge open to the rear, so the wing will have to move with it. The wing will need to apply it's downforce to the chassis, rather than the body work. Whichever mounting style I go with will be somewhat of an engineering feat. lol Atleast for me it will be. I figured the hatch mounted style would be easier to pull off. 

Porsche's GT3 rs and rsr cars have been my idea inspiration so far. I do like the rear mounted approach as well though. 





A "fewer cow bells" rendering. I do like this, but think the ass end view may just be too wide for the small factory spoiler alone. I think a large wing will be a major help as a traction aid too.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have been busy and is still cold and raining, so no new work. :thumbdown:
> 
> I have spent some time drawing my ideas for the body work.




OOOOO now that i like!

do it,and sell me one lol


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey,
Been following the thread almost since the beginning, any new updates?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bago47 said:


> Hey,
> Been following the thread almost since the beginning, any new updates?


last I heard Matt was busy with work and feverishly trying to build a detached shop/garage before the winter took over.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> last I heard Matt was busy with work and feverishly trying to build a detached shop/garage before the winter took over.


That and the Porsche getting all the love!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That and the Porsche getting all the love!


That is normally how it goes :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TheDeckMan said:


> That is normally how it goes :laugh:


That too


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> Hey,
> Been following the thread almost since the beginning, any new updates?


 .


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bago47 said:


> .


Last I saw, it got chopped up and scrapped before he moved to Tennessee...


----------



## ImOldGreggg (Feb 3, 2017)

*IG*

What is his IG? Been looking everywhere and cant seem to find it.


----------

